# Kaliber-game: Raad het horloge



## Lester Burnham

Ik had even zin in een spelletje. Iemand post een plaatje, iedereen mag raden wat het is. De winnaar mag na bevestiging van de originele poster zelf weer een plaatje gaan zoeken!

Ohja, laten we het niet al te moeilijk maken voor elkaar, moet zonder 3 uur googelen op te lossen zijn ;-) Als het toch te lastig blijkt kan de originele poster het steeds wat meer zichtbaar maken of tips geven.

Merk en model moeten iig correct genoemd zijn. Ik trap af met een redelijk doenbare (zoals onze zuiderburen dat zo prachtig zeggen).










Succes!
Mart


----------



## EricSW

Een Rolex Sea Dweller?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Helemaal goed Eric!
Kom maar op met de volgende ;-)


----------



## EricSW




----------



## Martin_B

Dit lijkt me een 'grote knal' van Hublot 

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## EricSW

Klopt! Succes met de volgende.


----------



## Martin_B

Hier alweer de volgende. Ik hoop dat hij niet te makkelijk is.










hij is niet uit eigen collectie ;-)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## EricSW

Ziet er uit als heel erg duur. Zou het zo niet weten, eerste gedachte is van der klaauw, maar dat zal wel niet.


----------



## EricSW

Een De Bethune DB25 Moonphase? :-!


----------



## Martin_B

Bijna, het is geen db25 

Het is deze, de db17 :









Het typische voor dit model zijn de breguet wijzers en de zonnestraal plaat, wat je nog precies in mijn plaatje kon zien.
Maar ik zal het goed rekenen.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## EricSW

Thnx!

Volgende:


----------



## Martin_B

Ik weet het, ik weet het, maar ga eerst een dag wachten voordat ik het zeg. Anders wordt het zo'n 1-2 tje de hele tijd ;-)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Dimer

haha, deze moet ik goed hebben 

IWC Big Pilot Perpetual Calendar Limited Edition 2010 IW502618 

Zo... dat was een hele mond vol!


----------



## Dimer

Hier het origineel:









Succes met de volgende:


----------



## EricSW

Is het een U-1942 (Italo Fontana)?

Ik weet dat U-boat uit Italië komt, dus ben benieuwd.

Dacht eerst dat het een Limited Panerai was, maar die zijn niet zo hoekig als deze.


----------



## Dimer

Goede richting, maar net niet


----------



## Martin_B

Dimer said:


> haha, deze moet ik goed hebben
> 
> IWC Big Pilot Perpetual Calendar Limited Edition 2010 IW502618
> 
> Zo... dat was een hele mond vol!


Ik had deze ook herkend. Met name omdat, toen ik deze voor het eerst zag, het mij zo verbaasde dat ze twee van de mooiste modellen, de big pilot en de portugieser perpetual calendar hebben gecombineerd tot een in mijn ogen verschrikkelijke hybride o|
Maar goed, smaken verschillen ;-)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## EricSW

Z'n kleine broertje dan? De U-42 (Italo Fontana)?


----------



## Martin_B

-edit- Eric was me al voor....

Ik dacht inderdaad ook aan UBoat, dus maar even google gedaan op U-boat en limited edition.
Toen vond ik een andere die er erg op lijkt, alleen wat kleiner is, de U-42...dik $8000 :-s :










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Dimer

ja, dat is 'm!

Hier een van de plaatjes die ik ervan geschoten heb:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Knap geraden Eric! Aan jou om een nieuwe te bedenken! :-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Tussendoortje


----------



## Dimer

Echt geen idee... Ik zie niet eens welk deel van het horloge het zou kunnen zijn


----------



## EricSW

Een Monster?


----------



## Lester Burnham

EricSW said:


> Een Monster?


Jazeker! |>

@ Dimer, is de rand tussen de bezel en de horlogekast


----------



## EricSW

Nieuwe:


----------



## Sjors

EricSW said:


> Een Monster?


Hè, wat jammer nou... Eindelijk eentje die ik ook had geweten...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Lastige Eric, die combinatie van zakelijk vormgegeven subdial met vrolijk vormgegeven wijzer doet (nog) geen belletjes rinkelen.
Is het toevallig een Corum chronograph? Die gebruiken ook van die bubbelvormige wijzers.


----------



## EricSW

Nee, geen Corum. Is toch vrij herkenbaar denk ik zo....


----------



## Lester Burnham

Panerai gebruikt voor de subdials ook wijzertjes die sterk lijken op het wijzertje in de foto. Alleen zit dat wijzertje niet in een subdial maar lijkt het gewoon een urenwijzer. Hmm.


----------



## EricSW

Hint:

Staat er een wijzer in de foto?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Haha, ik vond het al zo'n vreemde positie voor een wijzer  
Blijft desondanks een vreemd ding..


----------



## Dimer

klopt het hoe het plaatje ligt, of moet ie eigenlijk 90 graden worden gedraaid?


----------



## EricSW

90 graden draaien inderdaad.

en omdat het zo lastig is hierbij een tweede hint:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Er zal staks misschien een "Oooohja" momentje gaan komen maar ik heb nog steeds keine ahnung


----------



## Bidle

Zie dit topic net staan.

Oris en wel de Meistertaucher TT1 regulateur


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Zie dit topic net staan.
> 
> Oris en wel de Meistertaucher TT1 regulateur


Ah, Oris, daar had ik niet eens aan gedacht.

Het is trouwens een TT1 Diver Chronograph zie ik, maar jij mag een nieuwe verzinnen, ik was zelf nooit op Oris gekomen |>


----------



## Bidle

Ik zag het direct aan de vorm van de index. 

Nou hoop dat het een beetje lastig is:










Ik zal het betreffende gedeelte van de foto steeds verder uitsnijden totdat het geraden is. Helaas morgen de hele dag weg... dus kan pas relatief laat reageren.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Het lijkt me een buckle 
Daar houdt het op dit moment een beetje op voor mij :-d


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Het lijkt me een buckle
> Daar houdt het op dit moment een beetje op voor mij :-d


Het is niet de buckle.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Lol, ik denk niet dat er iemand op WUS slechter is in dit spelletje dan ik :-d

Ik dacht eerst dat het een lug was, alleen miste ik een horlogekast eraan vast.


----------



## EricSW

Het was inderdaad een ORIS TT1 Chronograaf. 

En de index was inderdaad het meest herkenbare.

Die nieuwe is lastig zeg, weet niet eens naar wat ik zit te kijken eigenlijk....


----------



## Bidle

Ik dacht dat die misschien te makkelijk zou zijn! ;-)

Kleine hint vanaf mijn telefoon:

Het is een gedeelte van de kast!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zal 'm op deze pagina ook nog even neerzetten.










Jammer dat je 'm niet alangeundsohnedatograph.jpg (ik noem maar een merk) hebt genoemd ofzo ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Tja, ben gekkie Henkie nie. ;-)

Denk dat het nu wel te raden is :


----------



## Martin_B

Ja, dit is duidelijker, tenminste, als het een JLC Reverso is 

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

et Voila!!

Ik wist dat als ik hem iets groter zou maken dat het voorbij zou zijn...; Kortom gefeliciteerd en op naar de volgende. Voor de volledigheid hieronder de foto geresized


----------



## Martin_B

Ik vind dit een leuk spelletje.
Ik denk dat deze wel lastig is:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## EricSW

Bidle said:


> et Voila!!
> 
> Ik wist dat als ik hem iets groter zou maken dat het voorbij zou zijn...; Kortom gefeliciteerd en op naar de volgende. Voor de volledigheid hieronder de foto geresized


Jemig... daar was ik nooit opgekomen.... wel een goeie!


----------



## Bidle

Zo op het eerste gezicht moet ik denken aan Francois-Paul Journe!?? Maar vind de ring van de subdial te gladjes......


@EricSW: Thx!


----------



## Martin_B

Nee, 't is geen horloge van FP...
Als hint, hij zit wel in het hogere (hoogste?) segment.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Dat was te verwachten met de M & S aanduiding! Ga er nog eens over nadenken!


----------



## Bidle

Ik wist dat ik hem kende, maar kon er niet opkomen..... zit ik in mijn boek te lezen en ineens..... Voila!! Was een leuke en erg goed gevonden met de details!!


----------



## Bidle

Dit is verslavend zeg....... :-d

Deze staat al een tijdje op mijn wish-list, maar komt er telkens toch niet van.


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Ik wist dat ik hem kende, maar kon er niet opkomen..... zit ik in mijn boek te lezen en ineens..... Voila!! Was een leuke en erg goed gevonden met de details!!


Het leuke was de "wind" - "set" indicator. Je trekt de kroon niet uit, maar drukt er een keer op om de functie te veranderen. Een vrij unieke indicator, die het mogelijk maakte hem hieraan te herkennen. Knap dat het lukte :-!

Nu maar weer peinzen over die van jou.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Dimer

aaah ik kijk weer te laat. De Gronefeld had ik geweten... de nieuwe is weer wat lastiger


----------



## Bidle

Deze is met name te herkennen aan de unieke indexen en de wijzers. Het is iig een GMT. Persoonlijk vind ik dit de mooiste in de huidige collectie


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik denk dat het een Grand Seiko GMT Automatic is (SBGM007 toevallig?)! Die wijzer zag er al meteen erg Seiko-ish uit en na wat google-research denk ik dat dit 'm inderdaad is |>


----------



## Bidle

Yep, netjes hoor!!! Vind dit echt een gaaf horloge en staat dan ook op mijn wish-list. Seiko is wat dat betreft een super merk dat alles echt zelf in huis maakt. Dufour heeft na een bezoek zelfs gezegd, dat Seiko ver voor loopt op de Zwitsers!
Wellicht dat ik een keer aan een mooie vintage kan komen, want die zijn (vind ik) ook super.

Enfin,.... next!! 

Voor de voledigheid de complete foto:


----------



## Martin_B

Ik raak geobsedeerd door deze. Ik weet bijna zeker dat ik hem ken, maar kom er niet op o|


----------



## Bidle

Huh, welke bedoel je.....


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Huh, welke bedoel je.....


 Darn, zie net dat hij in een andere tak beantwoord is :-(


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Darn, zie net dat hij in een andere tak beantwoord is :-(


Ah, jij bekijkt het forum in takken... ik zie gewoon alle posts onder elkaar. Dat vind ik echt 3x makkelijker... dat geklik op alle post de hele tijd. Daarom gebruik ik ook altijd de quote optie!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Ah, jij bekijkt het forum in takken... ik zie gewoon alle posts onder elkaar. Dat vind ik echt 3x makkelijker... dat geklik op alle post de hele tijd. Daarom gebruik ik ook altijd de quote optie!


Jup, zo doe ik het ook, vind het altijd superonoverzichtelijk om het vertakt te bekijken.

Maar goed, mooi dat ik er eindelijk zelf ook eens eentje goed had 

Nieuwe:


----------



## Martin_B

Da's een rolex :-d










ff serieus. Ik dacht gelijk aan deze, maar da's hem niet niet. 









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Haha, not quite 

Ik vroeg mezelf al af of er veel merken met een dergelijke '12' aanduiding zouden zijn, daarom heb ik voor de zekerheid die index-ring er ook maar bijgedaan


----------



## Bidle

Ik moest denken aan Glashutte, maar dat zal hem ook niet zijn..... toch herken ik het ergens van!

Hmmmm,....


----------



## Lester Burnham

Die Stowa lijkt er inderdaad wel heel erg op Martin!


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Die Stowa lijkt er inderdaad wel heel erg op Martin!


Vind ik ook en reken het eigenlijk ook gewoon goed! Hahahaha


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Vind ik ook en reken het eigenlijk ook gewoon goed! Hahahaha


Nee, nee, de stowa heeft rechte cijfers, en die op het plaatje buigen circelvormig mee. Daarnaast heeft de Stowa een driehoekje boeven de twaalf, en geen ruit-vorm.

Ik heb zelf ook gelijk naar de Glashutte modellen gekeken, de porcelein wijzerplaten met name, maar die waren allemaal anders.


----------



## Martin_B

Is het een Maximus horloge van de franse broer van Jan Ster?










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Is het een Maximus horloge van de franse broer van Jan Ster?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Jeetje wat goed! Hoe ben je hier op gekomen??


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Jeetje wat goed! Hoe ben je hier op gekomen??


Eigenlijk meer toeval. Ik was aan het lezen over de chrono versie hiervan, en met name het uurwerk, waarbij ik mij afvroeg of het een echte Venus 175 was, danwel een opgepimpte SeaGull ST19 (die van oorsprong gebouwd werd op de Venus 175 tooling, en verder ontwikkeld is door SeaGull).



















er zijn namenlijk diverse merken die chinese uurwerken voorzien van extra zwitserse componenten, waardoor het weer zwitsers mag heten.

_The JE caliber III is based on the 31mm Venus 175 Column-wheel ebauche, remanufactured to the finest modern specifications. The clutch wheel, column wheel, and barrel have all been converted to ruby jewels, increasing the total jewel count from 17 to 23, Nivarox and Nivaflex replace the original springs, the balance is replaced with screwed Glucydur with a Beryllium plateau. A Swan's neck micro regulator adds function and beauty. _

De upgrade naar 23 lagerstenen had SeaGull al gedaan, net als de verhoging van het tikgetal van 18000 naar 21600.

Maar omdat de secondewijzer niet op de 12 stond, moest ik even verder zoeken 

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Op naar de volgende dan maar,....... 

Want neem aan dat deze wel goed is of niet Lester?


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Op naar de volgende dan maar,.......
> 
> Want neem aan dat deze wel goed is of niet Lester?


Ik weet niet zeker of het goed is, want in het plaatje van Lester raakt de 'ruit' de rand niet, en bij de JE net wel....:-s


----------



## Bidle

Het is dat jij het zegt, want zie het nu ook!! Hmmmm, nog maar even wachten dus!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sorry heren, was op m'n bijbaantje vanavond (student he). Het spijt me Martin, maar dit is inderdaad niet het horloge dat ik heb gebruikt voor de opgave!

Ik kan weinig meer laten zien op het plaatje, anders wordt het te makkelijk. Ik kan wel een hint geven. Het is geen Zwitsers horloge.


----------



## Bidle

And the game continues!! 

Ik kom van alles tegen maar niet de juiste:


----------



## EricSW

Ik denk dat het een Glashutte is, maar weet niet welke. Lijkt erg op deze:

http://blog.jameslist.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/glashutte-original-senator-chronometer-watch-1.jpg[\img]

Maar die heeft geen rode Romeinse indexering. Hmmmmm


----------



## Bidle

EricSW said:


> Ik denk dat het een Glashutte is, maar weet niet welke. Lijkt erg op deze:
> 
> http://blog.jameslist.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/glashutte-original-senator-chronometer-watch-1.jpg[\img]
> 
> Maar die heeft geen rode Romeinse indexering. Hmmmmm[/QUOTE]
> 
> Glashutte had ik ook al geroepen, maar helaas.....


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik heb nog geen enkel merk afgeschoten trouwens (behalve alles wat Zwitsers is) 

Ik zeg niet dat het wel of geen Glashutte is, maar pas als er ook een model wordt genoemd ga ik het afkeuren danwel feliciteren ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Hè hè!! Nu niet zeggen dat het niet goed is!!! ;-)

Overigens niet mijn ding, maar heb het sowieso niet zo op Romeinse cijfers!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Gefeliciteerd :-!

Het is inderdaad de A. Lange & Sohne Langematik Anniversary. Ik heb het ook niet zo op Romeinse cijfers (heb geen enkel horloge met Romeince indices) maar deze staat bij mij desondanks op de allerbovenste rij van het holy grail-lijstje ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Bij mij niet, smaken verschillen zullen we maar zeggen.

Ik heb volgens mij wel een leuke gevonden en heb er gelijk een tip bij gedaan!


----------



## Martin_B

Is het toevallig een Patek 5140 in platina?

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## EricSW

Had ik het toch een beetje goed, staat in ieder geval Glashutte op....

Ik wilde net vandaag bij de L und S horloges gaan zoeken.

Ze worden wel steeds lastiger zeg.


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Is het toevallig een Patek 5140 in platina?
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Nope, maar wel goed gevonden! Weten jullie al waar je naar kijkt? Ook de tip al gevonden?


----------



## EricSW

Ja, het is een stukje van de zijkant, en hij is heel plat.


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Nope, maar wel goed gevonden! Weten jullie al waar je naar kijkt? Ook de tip al gevonden?


Ik dacht dat het het diamantje tussen de lugs was, en de 5140 is een erg platte patek. Vandaar. Maar niet dus :-(
Het zou ook een verzonken maanfase drukker kunnen zijn, 't lijkt me geen gat voor een springbar (veerstaaf? 't Is tenslotte een NL forum )

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## EricSW

Is het een Edox Les Bémonts Ultra Slim?


----------



## Bidle

Helaas en je kijkt naar de zijkant! De tip zit verborgen bij de foto!!!


----------



## Bidle

EricSW said:


> Is het een Edox Les Bémonts Ultra Slim?


Je zit iig op de goede weg! Helaas geen Edox.


----------



## EricSW

Ik heb hem! Volgens mij is het deze:









En Piaget Altiplano.


----------



## Bidle

EricSW said:


> Ik heb hem! Volgens mij is het deze:
> 
> View attachment 373342
> 
> 
> En Piaget Altiplano.


Helemaal goed!!! Erg knap, had ik niet verwacht en had al een nieuw plaatje klaar!!

Het is de dunste automaat die er is.


----------



## Martin_B

Maaruh, wat is nou dat 'puntje' waar we tegenaan keken?

-edit- zie het al, kast schroefjes










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## GuySie

Heren, ik ben aan alle kanten volledig outclassed in dit spel. Ik heb tot nu toe he-le-maal niks herkend :')


----------



## MHe225

GuySie; said:


> Heren, ik ben aan alle kanten volledig outclassed in dit spel. Ik heb tot nu toe he-le-maal niks herkend :')


Helaas moet ik mij bij de vorige spreker aansluiten :-(

Uhhh .... correctie, ik had de _Rolex Sea Dweller_ en de _IWC Big Pilot Perpetual Calendar Limited Edition 2010 IW502618_ herkend, maar die waren tijdens mijn afwezigheid al geraden. 
Ik heb van de meeste horloges die langskomen zelfs nog nooit gehoord, dus dan valt het ook niet licht om ze te herkennen. Desondanks vind ik het een leuk en bovenal leerzaam spel.

Ron


----------



## Bidle

Blijft idd lastig om sommige horloges snel te herkennen. Ik probeer iig wel er iets bij te zetten m.b.t. het horloge. Verder is het erg verslavend....het wachten is op EricSW!


----------



## EricSW

Idd. Wordt vanavond of morgen.


----------



## Sjors

GuySie said:


> Heren, ik ben aan alle kanten volledig outclassed in dit spel. Ik heb tot nu toe he-le-maal niks herkend :')


LOL, voel je niet alleen ge-outclassed. Ik vind het best leuk om te zien hoe anderen het proberen te raden, maar het niveau is voor mij ook een beetje boven m'n pet.

Groetjes, 

Sjors


----------



## Bidle

Ik zag dat er gereageerd was, dus gelijk kijken, maar helaas nog geen Eric........

Hoezo verslavend!! ;-)


----------



## EricSW

Nieuwe!










Succes.


----------



## Tom

EricSW said:


> Nieuwe!
> 
> Succes.


Toevallig deze?


----------



## Tom

Natuurlijk de witgouden


----------



## EricSW

Ja hé, das niet leuk, dacht dat ie wel lastig zou zijn.....

Nou, de nieuwe is aan jou. |>


----------



## Lester Burnham

Haha, nou Eric, om je gerust te stellen, ik had in elk geval nog geen flauw idee :-d

Knap geraden!


----------



## Martin_B

EricSW said:


> Ja hé, das niet leuk, dacht dat ie wel lastig zou zijn.....
> 
> Nou, de nieuwe is aan jou. |>


Ik had deze 'Omega Reverso' ook nog nooit gezien. Dus wat mij betreft was hij ook niet makkelijk.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Was even niet online, kende het model wel, maar zag het iig niet direct!


----------



## Tom

Ik zal straks wel even een nieuwe online zetten.


----------



## Tom

Ben bang dat deze zo geraden is


----------



## Bidle

Is het een Precista Prs-18C of vergelijkbaar model?


----------



## Tom

Bidle said:


> Is het een Precista Prs-18C of vergelijkbaar model?


18a of 18q maar ik tel m goed!


----------



## EricSW

[/QUOTE]

Die zijn mooi zeg, vooral die rechter! Fraai.


----------



## Bidle

Tom said:


> 18a of 18q maar ik tel m goed!


YESS!!

sorry dat ik zo laat ben, maar ben pas net thuis..... wellicht nog wel leuk om te vermelden dat volgens mij enkel de oude Omega seamaster ook een dergelijke verdeling had icm een echt driehoekje in de bezel!!

NEXT en dit keer zonder tips/trucs:










Deze raden jullie nooit, dus kom volgende week wel weer even kijken.  Nee hoor, moet volgens mij wel meevallen! Is maar één horloge met de combinatie die te zien is.


----------



## Tom

Is het de nieuwe Composite Panerai met Fiddy kast?


----------



## Bidle

Tom said:


> Is het de nieuwe Composite Panerai met Fiddy kast?


Hmmmm,..... nope!! 

edit
Dat plekje is geen vlekje.....


----------



## Lester Burnham

Heb een paar merkjes bekeken maar kom nog niet in de buurt van het horloge. Het lijkt een Titanium kast te zijn, of ligt dat aan de foto?


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Heb een paar merkjes bekeken maar kom nog niet in de buurt van het horloge. Het lijkt een Titanium kast te zijn, of ligt dat aan de foto?


Nee, hij is zwart. Foto is niet al te best! materiaal is......


----------



## Dimer

Glashutte Original Senator Perpetual Calendar Ceramic

deze dus:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Phoe Dimer, daar was ik dus echt never nooit niet opgekomen. Chapeau!


----------



## EricSW

Knap gedaan idd. Ik had ook geen flauw benul...

Wat een lelijk horloge trouwens...<|


----------



## Dimer

Dank u, dank u (als ik het goed heb tenminste ). Als dat zo is, dan mogen jullie deze raden:


----------



## Tom

Easy peasy


----------



## Bidle

Dimer said:


> Glashutte Original Senator Perpetual Calendar Ceramic
> 
> deze dus:


Helemaal goed, de enige met dergelijke knopjes en keramiek.....mooi hè!!! Hahahaha,.... maar je bent alvast maar begonnen. :-(

;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Potverdriedubbeltjes, 
ik zie de opgave, het antwoord, de nieuwe opgave en wederom het antwoord. Niet zomaar iets te laat 
Wat is die omega trouwens lelijk! (imho of course) Compleet verkeerde mix van stijlen en opgefrommelde subdials :-(


----------



## Bidle

Helemaal mee eens, vind hem nog lelijker dan de Glashutte!


----------



## Tom

Hierbij de nieuwe. Denk niet dat ie makkelijk zal zijn maar ik zal over twee dagen de foto wat groter maken.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Doet me een beetje denken aan een Royal Oak Lug. Alleen ziet deze er net wat te cheap/vintage uit.


----------



## Tom

Lester Burnham said:


> Doet me een beetje denken aan een Royal Oak Lug. Alleen ziet deze er net wat te cheap/vintage uit.


Lol. Het is een Royal Oak. Hier de foto










En toen ie klaar was


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hahaha, die zag ik niet aankomen :-d
Van dichtbij ziet het er wel vaker minder uit dan van een afstandje 

Nieuwe:


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Van dichtbij ziet het er wel vaker minder uit dan van een afstandje


Hah, even lachen als game-pauze-tussendoortje? Ik ging macro's nemen van het chinese PVD uurwerk in m'n Getat - wat er op het oog best leuk uitziet. In macro echter...



Zie rechtsboven vlekken die elders op het uurwerk ook vaker voorkomen in de coating, de afwerking van de zijkant van die swanneck - waarvan het stelschroefje de regulator niet eens aanraakt - en als klap op de vuurpijl het breekijzerwerk wat ze nodig hadden om die linker blauwe schroef in het uurwerk te knallen.

Ik heb ook andere macro foto's van Aziatische uurwerken gemaakt maar dit sloeg echt alles...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Nouja Guy, we kunnen in elk geval zeggen dat de foto wel mooi is 

Ik heb trouwens helaas geen macrolens nodig om te kunnen zien dat het uurwerk van mijn laatste ST-19 wat viezig is/aanslag heeft. Jammer, maar goed, daar betaal je ook (niet :-d) voor.


----------



## Martin_B

Ja, jammer dat die uurwerken zo mishandeld worden. Ze komen vaak best goed uit de fabriek, maar dan worden ze in een schuur op het zuid-chinese platteland in elkaar geschroefd door iets minder liefhebbende 'horlogemakers' dan goed is voor de uurwerken.

Trouwens, Die Royal Oak was toch van jou Tom? Waarom heb je die eigenlijk weg gedaan?

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Tom

Martin_B said:


> Ja, jammer dat die uurwerken zo mishandeld worden. Ze komen vaak best goed uit de fabriek, maar dan worden ze in een schuur op het zuid-chinese platteland in elkaar geschroefd door iets minder liefhebbende 'horlogemakers' dan goed is voor de uurwerken.
> 
> Trouwens, Die Royal Oak was toch van jou Tom? Waarom heb je die eigenlijk weg gedaan?
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Dat vraag ik me ook nog wel eens af


----------



## Dimer

Tom said:


> Easy peasy


Eigenlijk is het de verkeerde, maar ik keur 'm wel goed


----------



## Lester Burnham

Thanks Dimer, anders gaat het wel heel erg door elkaar heenlopen 

Hint mbt die van mij: wederom is het geen Zwitsers horloge.


----------



## Lester Burnham




----------



## Sjors

Heb jij een Revman? WOW, Klasse ding man! Ik kon er éém kopen zo'n 7 á 8 jaar geleden voor $200.-. Helaas toen geen geld voor.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Haha, nee Sjors, ik heb geen Revman, dat plaatje was gegoogled 

Maar je hebt het wel goed geraden in elk geval :-d 
Dus als je wil kan jij een nieuwe opgave plaatsen!

Groetjes


----------



## Sjors

Nou, ik heb niet veel keus. Toevallig heb ik vanmorgen deze foto geschoten met mijn 100mm Macro lens. Niet superscherp, maar dan wel uit het handje.

Ik denk dat ie eigenlijk oer simpel is, dus ik verwacht op z'n minst het complete model nummer en de naam van de serie (afkorting mag ook).










Als je hem raad, weet je meteen wat ik om mijn pols heb. Ik heb de kleuren een beetje gecorrigeerd, zodat ie beter overeen komt met de orginele kleur, zoals je hem op internet zal aantreffen.

Groetjes,

Sjors

P.S. Mart zal het wel meteen weten, dus ik hoop dat iemand anders hem raad.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ha, nou Sjors, dat valt eigenlijk best tegen 

Heb eens wat rond zitten zoeken in mijn eigen verzameling en daar kwam ik maar 1 model tegen met zo'n pijltje naast de Forward/FWD. Alleen dat model kan het niet zijn. 
Zal wel een model over het hoofd zien :think:

[edit] nu ik m'n eigen posting teruglees (en snel effe omkijk naar wat horloges) zie ik meteen dat het hier helemaal niet om de F van FWD gaat  To be continued

[edit] Voorzichtig gokje, kleur komt niet helemaal overeen, maar toch: DW-8250WC-7BT (WCCS LE)? Ohja, Casio G-Shock Frogman dus.


----------



## Bidle

Ik heb echt geen idee, ...... nog niet misschien!


Is het een casio? ;-)


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Lester,

Je zit aardig warm, alhoewel ik nog nooit van jouw. modelnummer had gehoord, en dus ook even moest googlen.

Hint 1: Die roestvrij stalen versie is waarschijnlijk alleen buiten Japan verkocht, dit is een JPD model.
Hint 2: Serie goed (kon haast niet missen), de F van Frogman ook goed. Dit is echter een titanium model, en de 7 van de suffix slaat op wit of grijs. Volgens mij heeft dat pijltje en die F een andere kleur (en was dit in de foto de belangrijkste aanwijzing).

Ben vandaag naar IKEA, maar ik denk dat het nu toch niet zo moeilijk meer kan zijn,

Succes,

Sjors (net wakker in bed op iPhone)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hmmm.

Nog maar eens een gokje dan: DW-8200LG-8JR :think:

Alhoewel die ook niet zulke felblauwe accenten heeft, ik ga nog wat verder zoeken ;-)

Groetjes aan m'n collega's, ik mag morgen ook weer!

Mart


----------



## Sjors

Die accenten zijn blauw, maar niet fel blauw. Ik had gewoon mooi licht op het lab. En als ik zeg dat de serie (W.C.C.S.) al goed is, de kast niet van roestvrij staal (DW-8250) maar titanium (DW-820X) is, en het accent blauw, moet het antwoord toch echt niet meer zo moeilijk meer zijn...

Ik heb ze de groeten gedaan in Breda. Het leverde me helaas geen extra gehaktballen op ;-)

Groetjes,

Sjors

P.S. Ik denk dat je hier eens moet zoeken...;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Die accenten zijn blauw, maar niet fel blauw. Ik had gewoon mooi licht op het lab. En als ik zeg dat de serie (W.C.C.S.) al goed is, de kast niet van roestvrij staal (DW-8250) maar titanium (DW-820X) is, en het accent blauw, moet het antwoord toch echt niet meer zo moeilijk meer zijn...
> 
> Ik heb ze de groeten gedaan in Breda. Het leverde me helaas geen extra gehaktballen op ;-)
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors
> 
> P.S. Ik denk dat je hier eens moet zoeken...;-)


Hahahaha ;-)

Vooruit, de DW-8201WC-2T dan maar eens :-d

Heb mezelf helemaal blind zitten staren op de -7 modellen terwijl ik natuurlijk naar een -2 model had moeten zoeken!

Hmm, wat flauw van ze, normaal is het noemen van mijn naam bij elke vestiging in NL toch wel een garantie voor in elk geval een gratis softijsje ofzo b-)

Fijn weekend nog!
Mart


----------



## Sjors

Ha ha, Lester,

Jouw beurt dus weer... Het is inderdaad de DW-8201WC-2T uit Juni 1998. Ik heb even geen foto van mjine bij de hand (staan nog op m'n fototoestel en ga zo met Bram naar de film). Als het goed is verschijnt er morgen een heel stuk over op 50 Gs. Heb je weer wat om naar uit te kijken 










Groetjes,

Sjors

Poste Restante:

De hele foto:










Horloge:










De Achterkant:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ah mooi zo! Ik zat zelfs al stiekem te kijken of je het horloge niet in een WRUW-thread had genoemd gisteren ;-)

Nieuwe!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hij is echt niet zo heel moeilijk hoor heren 

Iets groter:


----------



## Tom

Lester Burnham said:


> Hij is echt niet zo heel moeilijk hoor heren
> 
> Iets groter:


Deze?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Precies de goede Tom! 
Dezelfde foto (van mij) ook |>


----------



## Sjors

Goh, ik dacht dat het een één of andere vierkant model was 

Wat is het eigenlijk?

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Tom

Bij deze de nieuwe










Moet niet te moeilijk zijn!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Wat is het eigenlijk?


Het was een Bernhardt Binnacle Anhor! Niet al te vierkant inderdaad


----------



## Lester Burnham

Tom said:


> Bij deze de nieuwe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moet niet te moeilijk zijn!


Is het toevallig een Oris TT1 (chrono)?


----------



## Tom

Lester Burnham said:


> Is het toevallig een Oris TT1 (chrono)?


Warm maar nee.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hmmm, er zijn een paar met nog een knop rechtsboven zie ik. 
Ik gok er maar eentje, Oris Regulateur "Der Meistertaucher"?


----------



## Tom

Lester Burnham said:


> Hmmm, er zijn een paar met nog een knop rechtsboven zie ik.
> Ik gok er maar eentje, Oris Regulateur "Der Meistertaucher"?


Welke uitvoering


----------



## Lester Burnham

Tom said:


> Welke uitvoering


De grote? 

01 649 7610 7164-Set


----------



## Tom

Lester Burnham said:


> De grote?
> 
> 01 649 7610 7164-Set


Helemaal goed!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ah mooi


----------



## Tom

Lester Burnham said:


> Ah mooi


Speedmaster X33?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Inderdaad, toen ik het uitgeknipte plaatje zag twijfelde ik al of 'ie niet nog te groot was 

Goed geraden in elk geval!


----------



## Martin_B

Ik heb een paar dagen niet goed opgelet, en gelijk zijn we al weer 4 raadsels verder :-d


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Ik heb een paar dagen niet goed opgelet, en gelijk zijn we al weer 4 raadsels verder :-d


+1


----------



## Tom

Deze is wellicht wat lastiger


----------



## Tom

Kom op, mannen. Bijna 24 uur de tijd gehad 
Hint: het is een horloge met een complicatie die je niet vaak ziet op dit soort type horloges.


----------



## Bidle

Dacht doe weer mee en dan krijgen we deze voor onze kiezen. 

Ik herken het ergens van..... dus dit wordt voor mij weer een .... ooooh tuurlijk die!! Voor nu geef ik het even op.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik heb echt werkelijk geen idee 

Heb eerst een beetje in de Omega/Ocean7 hoek zitten zoeken maar daar kwam ik niets tegen. Ben zelf niet zo goed thuis in de duurdere merken, misschien heeft iemand anders wel een idee!

Wel een mooie vertanding in die bezel trouwens, maar dat terzijde.


----------



## Tom

Nog 1 hint


----------



## Bidle

Hehe, nu zie ik het pas:


----------



## Tom

Bidle said:


> Hehe, nu zie ik het pas:


Netjes!


----------



## Martin_B

Nooit aan gedacht. :-(

Ik zat te zoeken by Blancpain en Ulysse Nardin...


----------



## Bidle

Huh, sorry mannen.... dacht echt dat ik gisteren de nieuwe al gepost had....... enfin, beter laat dan..

Dit horloge heb ik zelf net nieuw. Bij aankomst helaas een probleem, dus veel gezeur met de verkoper en hij ligt bij de horlogemaker. Echter had ik een foto nodig voor bewijs richting de verkoper. Dus de horlogemaker heeft gisteren voor mij een foto gemaakt. Kan ik die iig ook nog op een leuke manier gebruiken!!

Ik verwacht bij deze relatief makkelijke opgave wel het merk en model!!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Is dat toevallig een Omega Speedsonic 'Lobster'?

Balen zeg, dat er wat mis mee was. Ik moet het afkloppen, gelukkig is er bij mij nog nooit iets serieus mis geweest met een horloge. Maar ik kan het me voorstellen dat het echt een klote-situatie (excusez le mot) oplevert. Succes ermee!


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Is dat toevallig een Omega Speedsonic 'Lobster'?
> 
> Balen zeg, dat er wat mis mee was. Ik moet het afkloppen, gelukkig is er bij mij nog nooit iets serieus mis geweest met een horloge. Maar ik kan het me voorstellen dat het echt een klote-situatie (excusez le mot) oplevert. Succes ermee!


Het is geen lobster, wel de dikke indexen....., maar reken hem goed! Erg knap van je.

Ja, ik baal er goed van, maar ach...... ben nu in het ergste geval meer geld kwijt en even z'n ~3 weken geduld hebben. Deze gaat toch niet meer weg uit de collectie. 

OP naar de volgende!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Het is geen lobster, wel de dikke indexen....., maar reken hem goed! Erg knap van je.
> 
> Ja, ik baal er goed van, maar ach...... ben nu in het ergste geval meer geld kwijt en even z'n ~3 weken geduld hebben. Deze gaat toch niet meer weg uit de collectie.
> 
> OP naar de volgende!


Hmmm tja, in dat geval kan je het als een investering in de verzameling zien. En dat horloge wordt er ook alleen maar beter van!


----------



## Bidle

Ik zie hem net en heb geen idee!! Ken dergelijke kronen enkel van Seiko.....


----------



## Lester Burnham

Het is in elk geval een horloge uit de hogere prijscategorie kan ik zeggen 

Die bezel kan door lichtval trouwens wat goudkleurig lijken, dat zie ik op meer foto's van dit model. Het is echter geen goud-kleur!


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Het is in elk geval een horloge uit de hogere prijscategorie kan ik zeggen
> 
> Die bezel kan door lichtval trouwens wat goudkleurig lijken, dat zie ik op meer foto's van dit model. Het is echter geen goud-kleur!


Lijkt meer op hout......??


----------



## Lester Burnham

Nope, is gewoon een metaal! 
Nou vooruit, het is titanium


----------



## Lester Burnham

Nog een hint, het horloge is in een beperkte oplage geproduceerd.


----------



## Bidle

Sorry, maar ik heb het opgegeven. Gisteren zelfs nog even gezocht m.b.v. google, maar geen idee.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vooruit, nog maar eens een foto dan


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Sorry, maar ik heb het opgegeven. Gisteren zelfs nog even gezocht m.b.v. google, maar geen idee.


Ik zit ook vast :-(


----------



## Lester Burnham

Nog maar eens een hint: het is geen klein, obscuur merkje.


----------



## Tom

Dacht eerst aan de Seiko Flightmaster automatic maar die heeft een iets andere gangreserve aanduiding


----------



## Tom

Toch gevonden


----------



## Lester Burnham

Inderdaad, de Seiko Spacewalk! Knap gevonden hoor!

Vons het wel geinig dat Bidle 't meteen herkende als Seiko-kroon, ook knap |>


----------



## Bidle

Potverdorie, heb ik het tweede plaatje gemist.......

Desalnietemin, goed geraden!


----------



## Dimer

Prachtig horloge!! Goed geraden ook


----------



## Martin_B

Hmm, Seiko is duidelijk niet mijn terrein ;-)


----------



## Tom

De nieuwe. Moet echt niet te moeilijk zijn


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wil je dat we het uurwerk raden of het horloge? 

Niet dat ik een van de twee weet trouwens


----------



## Dimer

hmm...... geen idee..


----------



## Tom

Lester Burnham said:


> Wil je dat we het uurwerk raden of het horloge?
> 
> Niet dat ik een van de twee weet trouwens


Beide. Overigens is maar één horloge met dit uurwerk. Dat is dus een hint  En hij is Zwitsers en komt uit Biel, das de tweede hint


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hmmm, zou niet meer zo moeilijk moeten zijn, heb wel een paar dingen gezien die er op lijken bij dat merk, maar nog niet de juiste te pakken.


----------



## Tom

Nog een hint. Het is een 'fusion' horloge


----------



## Tom

Kast is nogal fusion. Eerste met staal, daarna goud en platina


----------



## Lester Burnham

Aan de hand van jouw hints moet het welhaast een Rolex Yacht-Master II zijn, alleen lijkt dat uurwerk (4160) echt totaal niet op het plaatje :-d 

Conclusie: Ik heb totaal in de verkeerde richting zitten denken. :-x


----------



## Tom

Geen Rolex. Merk lijkt in sommige opzichten wel wat op Seiko. (dit is echt een mega hint)


----------



## Bidle

TAG waarbij uiteindelijk toegegeven is dat het uurwerk gebasseerd is op een Seiko. Deze wordt idd in Biel gemaakt.


----------



## Tom

Nee. Op deze manier moet je het niet vergelijken. Meer qua productieaantallen en het feit dat de meeste horloges produceren goedkoop zijn. Ze hebben wel beide toplijnen. Seiko wel meer dan dit merk.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik neem aan dat je Swatch bedoelt, alleen vallen daar nogal wat merken onder  We zoeken verder!



> De nieuwe. Moet echt niet te moeilijk zijn


Je had ons wel schromelijk overschat trouwens :-d


----------



## Bidle

Helemaal mee eens....


----------



## Tom

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik neem aan dat je Swatch bedoelt, alleen vallen daar nogal wat merken onder  We zoeken verder!
> 
> Je had ons wel schromelijk overschat trouwens :-d


Je bent warmer dan je denkt!


----------



## Bidle

De "variant" op de tourbillon van Swatch uit 2009!??

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_btTQUcKEC...BgQ/mPPK2XuOLwE/s1600-h/Swatch+Tourbillon.JPG


----------



## Tom

Ik keur m goed!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Duizenden euro's uitgeven voor een plastic horloge 

Maarrr, knap geraden Bidle!


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Duizenden euro's uitgeven voor een plastic horloge
> 
> Maarrr, knap geraden Bidle!


Na de laatste hint was het volgens mij een kwestie van: Wie het eerst komt, wie het eerst maalt.


----------



## Bidle

Deze is niet al te moeilijk icm de hint! ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Wat zie ik nu,.... zit daar linksonder iets van lichtblauw... hmm een lichtblauwe index??


----------



## Bidle

Dat heb je scherp gezien Bidle, maar en nu....


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hahahaha, die hint had ik al wel gespot hoor 

Kroon deed me een beetje denken aan Breitling maar daar kwam ik niet verder mee, zal zometeen eens verder gaan speuren!


----------



## Bidle

Bidle said:


> Dat heb je scherp gezien Bidle, maar en nu....


Nu even niks, want zou het niet weten.... kun je nog iets meer laten zien?


----------



## Bidle

Bidle said:


> Nu even niks, want zou het niet weten.... kun je nog iets meer laten zien?


Vooruit dan maar, ik dacht echt even een makkelijkere tussendoor te doen....


----------



## Tom

Echt geen idee. Had ooit een Fortis met zo'n kroon maar heb echt geen idee nu!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Die combinatie van open-dial en datumring doet me een beetje aan Swatch denken, maar daarvoor is de rest van het horloge weer te stevig 
Aangezien we nu al zo veel kunnen zien denk ik dat ik gewoon nog nooit van het bestaan van dit horloge afgeweten heb


----------



## Martin_B

Die plaat ziet er een beetje Alain Silberstein achtig uit, maar de kroon klopt niet...


----------



## Bidle

Nou,....moe...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hahaha, als je het helemaal laat zien, met alleen de merknaam weggehaald heb ik nog geen idee. Eerlijk waar


----------



## Tom

Dus toch een Fortis! Even het model zoeken.


----------



## Tom

Gevonden! Maar zonder de laatste foto nooit geraden. Dacht wel dat t een Fortis was


----------



## Lester Burnham

Nooit eerder gezien, serieus 

Zelfs als je de F van Fortis had laten staan was ik er nooit opgekomen!


----------



## Bidle

Toch wel een bekend horloge van ze welke flink aandacht heeft gehad. Enfin,.... op naar de volgende!


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Nooit eerder gezien, serieus
> 
> Zelfs als je de F van Fortis had laten staan was ik er nooit opgekomen!


Same here. Ik vrees dat áls ik hem eerder had gezien, dat ik het verdrongen heb ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Ik dacht dat ik redelijk bekend ben / was met Fortis, maar deze kan ik mij niet heugen. Gezien en verdrongen of zelfs nooit gezien? :think:
Is bovenstaand plaatj eeen echte foto of is het een AutoCAD (of vergelijkbaar) tekening? Hebben jullie meer info over deze Fortis?

Ik blijf dit spelletje leuk vinden, vooral omdat ik hier wat leer, horloges langs zie schuiven die ik nog nooit gezien heb, etc.
Groeten en een fijn weekend allemaal,

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hoi Ron, het is een echt horloge, ik ben ook wat gaan zoeken, hier wat meer info:

"Fortis has joined efforts with artist Michael Mattern, having created special "art edition" watches. The artistic works Michael Mattern are characterized by a rich diversity of geometric shapes in a variety of colors, and mechanical style imagery.

The new highly artistic Fortis watch represent an eye-catching mixture of pop art and Bauhaus. The case of the watch is rendered in satin finished stainless steel and measures 40mm in diameter. The case construction is 200-meter water-resistant.

The partially skeletonized dial is presented in a range of colors - white, yellow, black, and blue. Reflecting the artistic freedom of its creator, the dial still provides supreme readability. It is shielded by an anti-reflective sapphire crystal.

The case of the Fortis watch is coupled with a metal bracelet, or a black, yellow, or blue rubber strap fitted with a folding clasp.

The brightly-designed timepiece guarantees precision timekeeping, being animated by a Swiss ETA 2824 automatic movement. The 25-jewel movement is operating at 28 semi-vibrations per hour. It animates the hours, minutes, stop seconds and the date function.

Interested watch buyers should remember the Fortis Art Edition Mattern watch is available in a limited series of 2012 pieces, commemorating the brand's 100th anniversary. The suggested retail price is 2,000 US dollars."


----------



## Bidle

Sorry voor mijn late reactie, maar het meeste staat er al. Persoonlijk vind ik het een mooi horloge, mede door de Bauhaus stijl die erin terug te vinden is. Sterker nog had hem bijna gekocht enkel het uurwerk vond ik er te "blikkerig" uit zien.

Hier even snel een paar foto's van het internet.
Had niet verwacht dat jullie hem niet kenden, want hem toch meerdere artikels voorbij zien komen. Moet wel zeggen dat horloges die ontworpen zijn door kunstenaars me meer trekken. Enfin, heb ik jullie toch kunnen laten kennis maken met iets nieuws.... mooi of niet. ;-)


----------



## MHe225

*Intermezzo - meer over de kunst-Fortissen*

Ik vind dit inderdaad een mooi horloge, alleen weet ik niet of ik er het geld voor over zou hebben; adviesprijs van ca $2,000 Net even geGoogled en je kunt deze nieuw voor ca $1,500 kopen. Maar als je dan bedenkt dat dit in feite dezelfde Fortis is als mijn vrouw en ik in '98 voor Fl 1,165 (= €530 = $690) gekocht hebben. Zei ik al dat dit bedrag voor 2 (twee) horloges was? Oh en by the way (tussen haakjes in goed Nederlands), dat vonden wij toen best duur .... Ik zou eerder de Swatch versie van een dergelijk horloge kopen, zoals de Cobra-groep serie uit de negentiger jaren.

Eigenlijk ken(de) ik uit de Fortis Art Edition serie alleen het "schoolbord" horloge (IQ) en de Planeten versie. Nogmaals, best wel fraai, maar te duur in mijn boekje.

Ron


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Intermezzo - meer over de kunst-Fortissen*

Ik snap wat je bedoeld qua prijs, maar als ik naar andere merken zijn die ook giga gestegen. Neem de daytona die is in de laatste 9mnd al met 17% gestegen. (de enige die ik even uit mijn hoofd weet). Ik heb hier alle ArmbandUhren Katalog's liggen vanaf 1995 en blader er regelmatig doorheen..... echt ongelofelijk wat sommige merken gestegen zijn in prijs tov de inflatie.

Enfin, dat is een ander verhaal. Ik weet dat er iig van dit model nog voldoende te krijgen zijn en wellicht dat ik er nog een keertje één koop. Dan wel met fikse korting. ;-)


----------



## GuySie

*Re: Intermezzo - meer over de kunst-Fortissen*

De Fortis IQ blijft zo'n horloge dat ik eigenlijk voor de heb zou willen kopen... maar jah... 'tis net niet een horloge in de 'voor de heb' prijscategorie ;-)


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Intermezzo - meer over de kunst-Fortissen*

Heb eigenlijk hetzelfde. Daarbij vind ik het steeds lastiger om horloges aan te schaffen, omdat ze immers steeds minder draagtijd gaan krijgen. Misschien binnenkort maar eens stoppen met horloges aan te schaffen. Of ik moet spontaan "verliefd" worden op een model.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Intermezzo - meer over de kunst-Fortissen*

Kom op Tom, heb je al iets voor ons verzonnen! Heb er weer zin in.


----------



## Tom

Zal straks even iets nieuws maken!


----------



## Tom

Bij deze de nieuwe. Moet niet te moeilijk zijn


----------



## Bidle

Hmmm, geen idee. Ben dan ook erg slecht in het herkennen van uurwerken.


----------



## Martin_B

Ik ken hem niet direct. Het is óf een chrono, of een center-seconds mod. Even zoeken....


----------



## Martin_B

FF zoeken leverde op dat het geen centre mod was, of chrono. Maar ik heb hem volgens mij wel, de JLC Ultra Thin. 









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Dude...

Die had ik in geen honderd miljoen jaar geraden. Knap Martin!

Net zoals Bidle kan ik een horloge niet op basis van een uurwerk herkennen. Ja, een 2824 en 2892 rotor kan ik onderscheiden maar daar houdt het helaas echt op.


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Dude...
> 
> Die had ik in geen honderd miljoen jaar geraden. Knap Martin!
> 
> Net zoals Bidle kan ik een horloge niet op basis van een uurwerk herkennen. Ja, een 2824 en 2892 rotor kan ik onderscheiden maar daar houdt het helaas echt op.


Ik ben groot liefhebber van uurwerken, eigenlijk nog meer dan van horloges. Maar ik herkende het kaliber niet meteen hoor. Je kon wel een aantal aanwijzingen zien, waaronder de schroefjes in het tandwiel in het opwind gedeelte. Er zijn maar weinig uurwerken die dit hebben. Daarnaast zag je de brug en een klein stukje balans met een tandwiel erboven. Het bleek al gauw geen chrono te zijn, daarvoor lag alles te vlak. Ik dacht eerst aan een center seconds mod, maar het vaak bijbehorende veertje ontbrak. Dan maar even een een paar uurwerk families langs op google images, en dan ben je er snel, als je weet waar je op moet letten.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Ik ben groot liefhebber van uurwerken, eigenlijk nog meer dan van horloges. Maar ik herkende het kaliber niet meteen hoor. Je kon wel een aantal aanwijzingen zien, waaronder de schroefjes in het tandwiel in het opwind gedeelte. Er zijn maar weinig uurwerken die dit hebben. Daarnaast zag je de brug en een klein stukje balans met een tandwiel erboven. Het bleek al gauw geen chrono te zijn, daarvoor lag alles te vlak. Ik dacht eerst aan een center seconds mod, maar het vaak bijbehorende veertje ontbrak. Dan maar even een een paar uurwerk families langs op google images, en dan ben je er snel, *als je weet waar je op moet letten*.


Respect daarvoor :-d


----------



## Bidle

Erg knap Martin!!!


----------



## Tom

Martin_B said:


> FF zoeken leverde op dat het geen centre mod was, of chrono. Maar ik heb hem volgens mij wel, de JLC Ultra Thin.
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Helemaal goed!


----------



## Martin_B

Als je deze kent, istie makkelijk 










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## GuySie

Martin_B said:


> Als je deze kent, istie makkelijk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Fiyta Spacemaster ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Ben pas net ingelogd en weer te laat...... nee, hoor dat laatste klopt niet. Kende het horloge niet en vind het erg knap geraden!!


----------



## GuySie

Bidle said:


> Ben pas net ingelogd en weer te laat...... nee, hoor dat laatste klopt niet. Kende het horloge niet en vind het erg knap geraden!!


Nou, wat Martin al zei:


Martin_B said:


> Als je deze kent, istie makkelijk


Als je een interesse in Chinese horloges hebt kom je al snel de Fiyta tegen... Dit is een horloge dat vanaf de ontwerpfase bedoeld is om de ruimte in te gaan. Speciaal voor de Chinese taikonauten voor spacewalks gemaakt. De subdial op 12 meet 45 minuten, de max tijd die een taikonaut volgens protocol buiten het station mag zijn. De blauwe 5 minuten geven het halfway point aan dat hij terug moet, terwijl de groene laatste 5 minuten een alarmfase is waarin zijn teamgenoten hem terug naar binnen moeten trekken. Dat verhaal kennende is het een heel herkenbaar horloge 

Ik had niet verwacht er een goed te raden, dus ik moet heel even nadenken wat mijn plaatje gaat worden


----------



## Martin_B

GuySie said:


> Fiyta Spacemaster ;-)


Heel goed. Ik had al een vermoeden dat jij of Lester hem zou herkennen. 

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## GuySie

En daar gaan we weer... ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Het ziet er heel erg uit als een Strela


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Het ziet er heel erg uit als een Strela


En ik maar denken dat een Russisch klokje obscuur genoeg zou zijn :')


----------



## Lester Burnham

GuySie said:


> En ik maar denken dat een Russisch klokje obscuur genoeg zou zijn :')


Haha, daar heb je ook gelijk in hoor, ik ben gewoon een klein beetje verliefd op de Strela's ;-)
Pfff, die heb ik al vaak 'bijna' gekocht! Moet haast wel mijn recordhouder zijn op dat vlak


----------



## Lester Burnham

Nieuwe!

Net als die FIYTA moet ook deze duidelijk herkenbaar zijn als je bekend bent met het horloge!


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Haha, daar heb je ook gelijk in hoor, ik ben gewoon een klein beetje verliefd op de Strela's ;-)
> Pfff, die heb ik al vaak 'bijna' gekocht! Moet haast wel mijn recordhouder zijn op dat vlak


Same here. Denk er nog steeds over na om m'n no-wristtime Shturmanskie te verkopen en van dat geld een Strela zoals in de geposte pic (witte dial, rode tachy, cyrillisch schrift) te kopen. Maarja, 3133s he... geen datum quickset. Zul je zien dat ik 'm alsnog nooit draag.


----------



## Lester Burnham

GuySie said:


> Same here. Denk er nog steeds over na om m'n no-wristtime Shturmanskie te verkopen en van dat geld een Strela zoals in de geposte pic (witte dial, rode tachy, cyrillisch schrift) te kopen. Maarja, 3133s he... geen datum quickset. Zul je zien dat ik 'm alsnog nooit draag.


Jep, we hebben wat dat betreft dezelfde gedachtegang. Jammer dat die verdraaide Zwitsers niet net wat geraffineerder zijn geweest toen de Valjoux 7734 werd ontworpen ;-) 
Het feit dat er 100 verschillende leveranciers bestaan met allen een net iets andere variant werkt ook niet echt in het voordeel van dit horloge voor mij, heb er te weinig zin in om uit te gaan zoeken welke historisch gezien het meest klopt. Die van Levenberg hoef ik persoonlijk niet, met Engelse tekst achterop terwijl de voorkant cyrillisch is...


----------



## Martin_B

Humpf, ik dacht meteen, dat is een index van een Oris TT1 met oranje indexen, maar helaas :-(


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Humpf, ik dacht meteen, dat is een index van een Oris TT1 met oranje indexen, maar helaas :-(


Dat is 'm inderdaad niet. Het is wel een duikhorloge, maar goed, dat is niet echt een geweldige hint


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hints. 

Het is een relatief klein merk, dat desondanks toch redelijk betaalbaar is.


----------



## Martin_B

Ik dacht dat ik al op dit merk gezocht had, maar blijkbaar niet... Ben onlangs aan een nieuwe baan begonnen, en minder browsetijd :-(

Volgens mij is het deze:









Erg mooie diver trouwens...

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Jep, Martin, dat is 'm inderdaad |>

Erg leuk design, die Remora, wordt met een heleboel verschillende wijzerplaten en kastafwerkingen (brushed, beadblasted, PVD) geleverd voor best een prima prijs.


----------



## Martin_B

De nieuwe. Met meteen een hint: Dit is niet een detail van de achterkant....










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Martin_B

Niemand?

Dan maar iets uitzoomen:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Het doet nog geen belletjes rinkelen 

Ziet er uit als een apart horloge, dan kan het meestal enerzijds een megaduur Zwitsers schuurmerkje zijn, of een mega kitchy Chinees wannabemerk


----------



## Tom

Appeltje eitje met de tweede foto


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ah, een megaduur Duits 'schuurmerkje' dus 

Wat moet dat dingetje van het eerste plaatje trouwens voorstellen? Heeft dat een functie?


----------



## Martin_B

Tom said:


> Appeltje eitje met de tweede foto


Ik dacht al, nu wordt het te makkelijk, en inderdaad 

Het 'dingetje' uit de eerste foto is trouwens een 'chaton' met lagersteen. Normaal zie je die alleen aan de achterkant, vandaar mijn eerste hint.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Sjors

Apart ding. Twee verschillende schroeven op de wijzerplaat? Ik zat als gewoonlijk way mis! Ik zat aan een Ana-Digi-Temp van Citizen te denken met die schroef en subdials.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Apart ding. Twee verschillende schroeven op de wijzerplaat? Ik zat als gewoonlijk way mis! Ik zat aan een Ana-Digi-Temp van Citizen te denken met die schroef en subdials.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Net een iets andere prijscategorie ;-)


----------



## Dimer

Sjors said:


> Apart ding. Twee verschillende schroeven op de wijzerplaat? Ik zat als gewoonlijk way mis! Ik zat aan een Ana-Digi-Temp van Citizen te denken met die schroef en subdials.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Die rechter is geen schroef maar een lager


----------



## Sjors

Tjah, dat krijg je ervan als je alle dagen een no (0) jewels horloge draagt...:-d


----------



## Tom

Ik mis echt even inspiratie. Lester, doe jij er nog eentje.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Tom said:


> Ik mis echt even inspiratie. Lester, doe jij er nog eentje.


Geen probleem


----------



## Lester Burnham

Niemand een idee? Is van een redelijk gerenommeerd merk!


----------



## Lester Burnham




----------



## Lester Burnham

Het begint met een B :-d


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Het begint met een B :-d


Breguet Classique








Kon in de gauwigheid geen beter plaatje vinden.
Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

Prima gevonden Ron ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Prima gevonden Ron ;-)


Zoals jij weet heb ik een aantal hele mooie (hardcover) folders / brochures - 't zijn eigenlijk meer fotoboeken met de collectie van, onder andere Breguet. Ik wist dat ik dit horloge eerder gezien had, alleen, waar?

Nu is het aan mij 'n raad-horloge te presenteren. Deze is niet moeilijk en, naar ik hoop, ook niet te gemakkelijk. Als dat toch het geval is, doe mij dan een lol en wacht 'n paar uur met het posten van het antwoord. Ik wil niet dat mijn raad-horloge de boeken ingaat als het snelst geraden klokje.










Succes,
Ron

PS - de kleur is een beetje misleidend (met dank aan de belichting). Denk aan de kleur van platina


----------



## Sjors

Ben ik warm, of zit ik helemaal mis?








 
Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## MHe225

Sjors said:


> Ben ik warm, of zit ik helemaal mis?


Helemaal mis maar ik moet bekennen dat ik ook een beetje gemeen geweest ben en jullie willens en wetens op het verkeerde been gezet heb. :rodekaart Ik kom het niet laten ..... de 007 in de foto maakt deel uit van 2007. Ik zal een beetje uitzoomen en verwacht eigenlijk dat jullie het horloge dan wel raden:










Sjors en de rest, nogmaals excuses ;-)

Ron


----------



## Sjors

Die lijkt wel een beetje op deze Doxa :think:










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## MHe225

Helemaal goed, Sjors |> Jij mag ons een nieuw raadsel-klokje voorschotelen.

De Doxa SUB 600T-Graph was verkrijgbaar in 3 uitvoeringen: Professional (oranje wijzerplaat), Sharkhunter (zwarte wijzerplaat als in de foto van Sjors) en mijn favoriet, de Searambler met een ziveren wijzerplaat:


















Ten overvloede: dit is niet mijn horloge, noch zijn dit mijn foto's; die heb ik vrijelijk geleend van het Doxa forum en kan mij (helaas) niet meer herinneren wie de fotograaf / eigenaar is (was).

Ron


----------



## Sjors

OK, De nieuwe opgave dan.










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

mag ik ook meedoen?


----------



## Sjors

Hoezo mart, Heb jij er ook één?


----------



## Martin_B

Ehm, een casio? ;-)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Hoezo mart, Heb jij er ook één?


Nee, maar ik wist wel meteen welke het was


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Ehm, een casio? ;-)
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Zou best eens goed kunnen zijn! LOL


----------



## Sjors

Nou, ik denk dat Mart er (expres) een factor 100 naast zit. Ik heb de foto zelf geschoten, dus inderdaad, een grote kans dat het een Casio is. Zal ik een antwoord alleen goed rekenen als ook de (Japanse) bijnaam van dit horloge genoemd wordt?

Groetjes, 

Sjors


----------



## Bidle

Sjors said:


> Nou, ik denk dat Mart er (expres) een factor 100 naast zit. Ik heb de foto zelf geschoten, dus inderdaad, een grote kans dat het een Casio is. Zal ik een antwoord alleen goed rekenen als ook de (Japanse) bijnaam van dit horloge genoemd wordt?
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Hmmmm,...

カシオ

?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Een gundam is toch een 6400 ofniet? 

[edit] Haha, oh, vandaar dat je factor 100 zei ;-) Ik kon helaas zo snel even geen Beatles-liedjes bedenken met 6400 in de titel


----------



## Sjors

Bidle said:


> Hmmmm,...
> 
> カシオ
> 
> ?



こんにちは、Bidle

それはカシオモデルです、もちろん。 あなたは、より特有である必要があります(^o^)


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


> Een gundam is toch een 6400 ofniet?
> 
> [edit] Haha, oh, vandaar dat je factor 100 zei





Lester Burnham said:


> ;-) Ik kon helaas zo snel even geen Beatles-liedjes bedenken met 6400 in de titel




Ik dacht wel dat je het wist. Het is de DW-6400 "Gundam". Jammer zo snel geraden, ik had nog wat foto's achter de hand.





































Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sorry Sjors, zal me de volgende keer inhouden ;-)

Vrij makkelijke:


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Sorry Sjors, zal me de volgende keer inhouden ;-)
> 
> Vrij makkelijke:


Vostok Amphibia??


----------



## Lester Burnham

Helemaal goed :-!

Heb zelf wat ubergave horloges (een Vostok, Slava en Zim) uit het Sovjet tijdperk binnengekregen de afgelopen dagen, nog geen foto's helaas!


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Helemaal goed :-!
> 
> Heb zelf wat ubergave horloges (een Vostok, Slava en Zim) uit het Sovjet tijdperk binnengekregen de afgelopen dagen, nog geen foto's helaas!


Zijn leuke horloges, wil graag een vintage op de kop tikken!


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Vostok Amphibia??


Die zag ik er ook in :-!


----------



## Bidle

....,..... er is iets fout gegaan met het posten.... hier nogmaals!! Sorry


----------



## Bidle

Bidle said:


> ....,..... er is iets fout gegaan met het posten.... hier nogmaals!! Sorry


Helaas de foto niet meer want mijn laptop is gisteren dood gegaan..... het is een stukje van de bezel!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Apart inkepinkje! Kom er zo 1-2-3 nog niet op.
Balen van je laptop, zijn eigenlijk maar overgevoelige ondingen, die van mij was ook al na anderhalf jaar einde leven.


----------



## Tom

Sinn Ux/U1/U2??


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Apart inkepinkje! Kom er zo 1-2-3 nog niet op.
> Balen van je laptop, zijn eigenlijk maar overgevoelige ondingen, die van mij was ook al na anderhalf jaar einde leven.


Ja baal er goed van,... op reis nog wel. Thuis gelijk bestanden opgevraagd van de externe schijf..... prrrrrrrrr.... ook kapot! Ach ja.... al het goede komt ineens.


----------



## Bidle

Tom said:


> Sinn Ux/U1/U2??


Ondanks je avatar vind ik het erg knap en had ik niet verwacht!! Gefeliciteerd!


----------



## Martin_B

Hé, ik dacht dat het een 'bobbeltje' tegen een rand was, blijkt het een kuiltje in een zijkant te zijn, Grappig hoe perspectief in 2D je voor de gek kan houden.

Op naar de volgende. :-!


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Hé, ik dacht dat het een 'bobbeltje' tegen een rand was, blijkt het een kuiltje in een zijkant te zijn, Grappig hoe perspectief in 2D je voor de gek kan houden.
> 
> Op naar de volgende. :-!


Een soort van Escher effect! Had ik natuurlijk expres zo gedaan......


----------



## Bidle

@Tom: Ik heb zin in een puzzeltje!!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Haha, we kunnen ook wel een soort van regel instellen dat iemand anders een nieuwe kan plaatsen na 48/72 uur zonder postings ofzo ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vooruit dan, na 3 dagen kan iemand anders een plaatje posten als dat nog niet was gebeurd |>


----------



## Bidle

Is het een k1uf78??

Nog geen idee, maar ga morgen er eens naar zoeken!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Is het een k1uf78??


Nee ;-)

Succes ermee! Voor zover ik weet bevat de foto een redelijk uniek detail van dit horloge.


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag weer een poging gedaan, maar kom er niet achter.... brrrrr!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Je komt al een stuk dichterbij dan bij je vorige gok!


----------



## Bidle

Hahaha, ik kom er iig niet op. Dacht echt aan een Omega, maar dat is het niet...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik bedoelde meer dat die 'brrrrrrr' een stuk dichterbij was dan die 'k1uf78' :-d

En dat is een heeeeeeeele grote hint ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Rrrrrrr,.... 

Heb nu Bell & Ross, Breitling en Brequet (maar die kan het niet zijn) bekeken.


----------



## Bidle

Hehe, een Breitling Aerospace!!!


Was er echt nooit op gekomen zonder die overduidelijke hint.... die ik in eerste instantie niet eens door had! 

Vind hem wel erg goed bedacht. :-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hahaha, bingo ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Super!!

Next:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Heeft even wat tijd gekost om langs wat tritium tube merken te gaan, maar uiteindelijk bleek geen van die merken te zijn 

Vostok Europe Anchar neem ik aan?

Leuk horloge, helaas wel veel te groot, anders stond 'ie bij mij op de boodschappenlijst!


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Heeft even wat tijd gekost om langs wat tritium tube merken te gaan, maar uiteindelijk bleek geen van die merken te zijn
> 
> Vostok Europe Anchar neem ik aan?
> 
> Leuk horloge, helaas wel veel te groot, anders stond 'ie bij mij op de boodschappenlijst!


Zag net op een ander forum een plaatje van deze:









Wat een knoepert


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ja, echt heel jammer, als dat ding 42mm zou zijn had ik er meteen een gekocht. Maar 48mm.... Komop nou. Dat is Invicta-terrein.


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Ja, echt heel jammer, als dat ding 42mm zou zijn had ik er meteen een gekocht. Maar 48mm.... Komop nou. Dat is Invicta-terrein.


Of PAM:










:-d


----------



## Lester Burnham

Lol, ja, die is ook goed 

Ennebi heeft ook zo'n prachtige PAM-hommage. Nouja, hommage, kost iets van €13.000 geloof ik. Met een kastdiameter zonder kroon van 65mm. 75mm lug to lug


----------



## Bidle

Alleen jammer dat die PAM de tijd niet aangeeft! 




oh,... goed geraden natuurlijk! |>


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ohja, dat lijkt mee een kompas nu ik eens goed kijk 

Vooruit dan, nieuwe! Als je 'm kent is het een hele makkelijke (duh).


----------



## Dimer

Martin_B said:


> Of PAM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :-d


Vrouwen en hun gevoel voor richting... niet zo gek dat ze een kompas om d'r pols heeft!


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Ohja, dat lijkt mee een kompas nu ik eens goed kijk
> 
> Vooruit dan, nieuwe! Als je 'm kent is het een hele makkelijke (duh).


Net lopen zoeken, maar nog niks tegen gekomen wat erop lijkt..... Hmmmm,... Oh en ik ken hem dus waarschijnlijk niet!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Haha, denk het ook ja 

Hier een iets grotere:


----------



## GuySie

Orca b-)










Had de marker op 5m nodig om het te herkennen ;-)


----------



## Sjors

Wow, Da's een mooi ding zeg. Ik heb even rondgekeken. In het blauw vind ik hem zelfs mooier dan in het zwart. Komt niet vaak voor bij mij!

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ja, gaaf ding he? 

Heb die al een paar keer bijna besteld, ziet er zo lekker clown-ish uit! 

Maar goed, heb toen een Eco-Zilla gekocht en het blijkt dat het hele Eco-drive gedoe niet echt voor mij is ontworpen


----------



## GuySie

En de nieuwe:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Gaaf plaatje zo!

Ik neem aan dat het een radioroom Vostok is, tenminste, die wijzers zien er Vostok-ig uit 

[edit] sorry dat ik al zo snel aan het raden ben trouwens


----------



## GuySie

Hehehe klopt! Was misschien ook niet zo handig om een WUS limited edition te kiezen ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik heb er helaas geen 

Als ik op tijd was geweest had ik er zonder meer ook een besteld, heel erg gaaf project was dat!


----------



## GuySie

Ik vond het conceptueel heel gaaf maar heb erg weinig met het Vostok model verder dus dan zou ie in de kist blijven liggen. Qua Russisch ben ik meer van de Strela, Okeah, Shturmanskies...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ja, dat zijn wel de mooiere modellen inderdaad, de Vostoks zijn meer lompe tool-watches. 
Die ene met wijzerplaat zonder datumvenster is wel briljant, heb je eindelijk dat gezeik met die datumverstelling niet meer!


----------



## Bidle

Zelf vind ik de vostok met duiker wel gaaf. Enkel dan wel het oude model!


----------



## Racka

Ooit zal ik ook een Amphibian nemen. Maar dan wil de bezel insert en inlay vervangen zoals hieronder, ik vind bezel van de classic Amphibian niet zo mooi. Alleen zijn die dingen samen volgens mij duurder dan het horloge zelf....


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zo ziet een Amphibian er inderdaad wel erg cool uit |>

Heb zelf een stuk of vier van die Vostok duikers, deze vind ik eigenlijk zelf het aardigst:










(Op een flieger-strap jaja, ik weet het )


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ohja, zal ook maar eens een nieuwe neerzetten!


----------



## Martin_B

Dat moet een Pellikaan zijn!









(deze is van Jürgen, Horlogeforum limited 2009, met prachtige band)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Jep, is inderdaad een Pellikaan!

"Dutch Made" Gaaf hoor |>


----------



## GuySie

Ik blijf toch altijd een beetje dubben wat ik nou van Pellikaan vind. Enerzijds tof dat je als hobbyist (uit mijn stad nog wel) een merk uit de grond weet te stampen en je horloge bij juweliers te koop krijgt. Anderzijds is het maar een 6498 in een pilot case met diamond crown met een niet verschrikkelijk lastig wijzerplaatje erin. De jongens op homage forum zouden deze slapend in elkaar kunnen klussen voor 10% van het geld, zeg maar. Ik zou met m'n 2 linkerhanden waarschijnlijk nog een heel end komen.


----------



## Lester Burnham

GuySie said:


> Ik blijf toch altijd een beetje dubben wat ik nou van Pellikaan vind. Enerzijds tof dat je als hobbyist (uit mijn stad nog wel) een merk uit de grond weet te stampen en je horloge bij juweliers te koop krijgt. Anderzijds is het maar een 6498 in een pilot case met diamond crown met een niet verschrikkelijk lastig wijzerplaatje erin. De jongens op homage forum zouden deze slapend in elkaar kunnen klussen voor 10% van het geld, zeg maar. Ik zou met m'n 2 linkerhanden waarschijnlijk nog een heel end komen.


Je hebt zeker een punt Guy, maar datzelfde zou je ook kunnen zeggen voor een heleboel merken helaas. Veruit het grootste deel van de merken gebruikt een massaal ingekochte kast, hetzelfde ongemodificeerde ETA-uurwerkje en voegt zelf alleen een wijzerplaat en wijzers toe. Dat geldt voor Pellikaan, maar net zo goed voor de meeste andere kleine merken/boutique brands.


----------



## Martin_B

Een nieuwe (maar 't is een oude ;-))










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Martin_B

GuySie said:


> Ik blijf toch altijd een beetje dubben wat ik nou van Pellikaan vind. Enerzijds tof dat je als hobbyist (uit mijn stad nog wel) een merk uit de grond weet te stampen en je horloge bij juweliers te koop krijgt. Anderzijds is het maar een 6498 in een pilot case met diamond crown met een niet verschrikkelijk lastig wijzerplaatje erin. De jongens op homage forum zouden deze slapend in elkaar kunnen klussen voor 10% van het geld, zeg maar. Ik zou met m'n 2 linkerhanden waarschijnlijk nog een heel end komen.


Ik denk dat het model dat voor horlogeforum.nl is gemaakt, een hele goede prijs had, ik meen €450, gezien wat je ervoor kreeg. Heb nog steeds spijt dat ik niet meegedaan heb, toen. Met de gebruikte kwaliteit van onderdelen, zul je dit niet veel goedkoper zelf kunnen. En bovendien, een horlogebouwer mag toch best ook wel wat verdienen. We kunnen niet allemaal zelf horloges in elkaar zetten 

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Een nieuwe (maar 't is een oude ;-))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Ik moet zeggen dat ik niet echt een idee heb


----------



## Martin_B

Ik moet zeggen dat ik vergeten ben dat ik deze had gepost 

De vorige was @12, deze is @6. Makkie nu, toch?










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Fifty Fathoms lijkt me


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Fifty Fathoms lijkt me


Tja, dat maakte het wel héél eenvoudig dus...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Was inderdaad niet meer zo moeilijk 

Ik heb een smiley voor jullie in de aanbieding:


----------



## GuySie

Panerai 373 denk ik?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Jep, wat een prachtig horloge is dat toch!

Kan je ook minimaal een elftal Submariners van kopen, maar die zijn niet zo stijlvol als deze.


----------



## GuySie

Dievas heeft ook al een paar jaar een 2533 homage - prijzig, en ik weet eigenlijk niet of Dievas kwaliteit is, maar minder duur dan een 373 ;-)
Dievas Vintage 2533 - Gnomon Watches - Watches + Accessories + Emotions


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ook een fraaie hommage inderdaad, alhoewel ik die van mij wel echt in platina wil


----------



## GuySie

Nieuwe!


----------



## Tom

GuySie said:


> Nieuwe!


Tudor Advisor!


----------



## GuySie

Yep. Had 'm toch even moeten omdraaien in fotosjop en er een NO indicator van moeten maken ;-)


----------



## Tom

Appeltje,eitje deze


----------



## Lester Burnham

Is het een Zenith El Primero toevallig?


----------



## Tom

Lester Burnham said:


> Is het een Zenith El Primero toevallig?


Maar welke


----------



## Dimer

aah eindelijk een horloge die ik weet!

Zenith El Primero Grande Class, de 03.0520.4002/21.C492 om precies te zijn.


----------



## Tom

Dimer said:


> aah eindelijk een horloge die ik weet!
> 
> Zenith El Primero Grande Class, de 03.0520.4002/21.C492 om precies te zijn.


Helemaal goed. De Class II komt binnenkort naar mij toe.


----------



## Dimer

Tom said:


> Helemaal goed. De Class II komt binnenkort naar mij toe.


Nice!! 

Ik ga er even op uit om een leuk horloge uit te zoeken. Ben zo terug


----------



## Dimer

Go your gang!!


----------



## Tom

Dimer said:


> Go your gang!!


Heeft wel wat weg van Masahiro Kikuno, enige Japanse AHCI lid.


----------



## Dimer

Tom said:


> Heeft wel wat weg van Masahiro Kikuno, enige Japanse AHCI lid.


 Het is geen Kikuno.


----------



## Bidle

Ik heb geen idee, maar ben wel erg benieuwd wat het is. De details zien er goed uit!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Heb echt een hele poos zitten googelen op Kanji wijzerplaten etcetera maar niets gevonden


----------



## Dimer

Nog een detail


----------



## Dimer

Hint: Het merk is van een horlogemaker en draagt ook zijn naam. Hij is niet Nederlands, maar heeft hier wel gestudeerd. Al zijn horloges zijn gelimiteerd tot 99 stuks. Op Basel kwam hij met een nieuwe collectie met handopwinders.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik dacht, dan kijk ik de lijst met merken die op Baselworld hebben gestaan wel even door 

Zijn er op een paar na 2000


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik dacht, dan kijk ik de lijst met merken die op Baselworld hebben gestaan wel even door
> 
> Zijn er op een paar na 2000


Hahaha, helemaal goed!


----------



## Sjors

Het is vast wel een gaaf horloge (geen enkel idee welk trouwens)...


----------



## Martin_B

Ik denk dat het een Itay Noy horloge is. Ik zoek nog het exacte model...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Itay Noy ID Japan 










Maar Martin heeft 'm gevonden voor me, ik was er zelf niet opgekomen! 
De eer is aan jou |>


----------



## Bidle

Grappig horloge!!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Grappig horloge!!


Ja, ik zat er zelf ook al even naar te kijken. Maar bijna tweeduizend euro voor een horloge met 2824 vind ik toch wat te gortig. Hoe origineel de rest van het horloge ook moge zijn. Als ik bergen met geld zou hebben liggen zou ik het er wel voor over hebben, dus misschien komt er in de verre toekomst nog een keer eentje aanvliegen


----------



## Dimer

jep dat is 'm!

Het is misschien veel geld, maar alles wordt met de hand gemaakt en in oplages van max 99 stuks. Veel Zwitserse merken vragen meer dan EUR 2000,- voor een horloge met 2824 en die worden met massa's tegelijk gemaakt.


----------



## Martin_B

Nieuwe!










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Dimer said:


> jep dat is 'm!
> 
> Het is misschien veel geld, maar alles wordt met de hand gemaakt en in oplages van max 99 stuks. Veel Zwitserse merken vragen meer dan EUR 2000,- voor een horloge met 2824 en die worden met massa's tegelijk gemaakt.


Ja klopt, toch denk ik dat jullie dan misschien ook wel zullen merken dat dit typisch een horloge is dat eerder wordt gekocht door fijnproevers op het gebied van design dan op het gebied van horlogerie, of niet? Ik zie het merk bijvoorbeeld op de horlogeforums ook nooit langskomen, vandaar dat het zo'n onmogelijke zoektocht was voor me 

In elk geval zien ze er heel goed uit, en het oog wil ook wat |>


----------



## Dimer

Lester Burnham said:


> Ja klopt, toch denk ik dat jullie dan misschien ook wel zullen merken dat dit typisch een horloge is dat eerder wordt gekocht door fijnproevers op het gebied van design dan op het gebied van horlogerie, of niet? Ik zie het merk bijvoorbeeld op de horlogeforums ook nooit langskomen, vandaar dat het zo'n onmogelijke zoektocht was voor me
> 
> In elk geval zien ze er heel goed uit, en het oog wil ook wat |>


Ja, dat ben ik met je eens!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Nieuwe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Ik denk dat het een deel van een uurwerk is!

Wassie goed wassie goed???



Serieus, ik kan een 2824/2892/7750 rotor van elkaar onderscheiden maar daar houdt het op!


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik denk dat het een deel van een uurwerk is!
> 
> Wassie goed wassie goed???
> 
> 
> 
> Serieus, ik kan een 2824/2892/7750 rotor van elkaar onderscheiden maar daar houdt het op!


Nee, dit is niet het uurwerk, althans, .......


----------



## Lester Burnham

Lol 

Ziet er een beetje uit alsof iemand een lucifer heeft gebruikt in een uurwerk, met dat rode kopje :think:

Hoe noem je een jewel trouwens in het Nederlands? Een steentje? Kom niet zo vaak op NL-talige horloge websites!


----------



## Dimer

Lester Burnham said:


> Lol
> 
> Ziet er een beetje uit alsof iemand een lucifer heeft gebruikt in een uurwerk, met dat rode kopje :think:
> 
> Hoe noem je een jewel trouwens in het Nederlands? Een steentje? Kom niet zo vaak op NL-talige horloge websites!


Ik moest ook aan een lucifer denken  Ik noem het altijd robijn of ik zeg gewoon jewels


----------



## Sjors

Edelsteentje?


----------



## Martin_B

Ik noem het altijd een lagersteen. 
De 'luciferkop' wordt idd gebruikt voor tijdsaanduiding. Een beetje uitgezoemd










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Dimer

ja, lagers noem ik het ook wel.

/ontopic, het zegt mij niks... Het ziet er wel interessant uit!


----------



## Martin_B

Extra hint, kijk naar de namen van de plaatjes


----------



## Racka

Het is de Pita Molinos (windmolens) van horlogemaker Aniceto Jiménez Pita.








Ziet er erg interessant uit, zeker de moeite waard. Kende overigens het niet hoor, ik heb een kwartje in de google machine gegooid.

Uno dos tres ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Pita is een leuk merk en als je de kans krijgt zeker een keer langs gaan!


----------



## Racka

Een nieuwe dan maar? Niet te moeilijk:










p.s. het moet vandaag geraden worden ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## Sjors

Wilde gok: Raketa met iets van Juri Gagarin?

Vanwege  







zeker?


----------



## Sjors

Of is het deze?










*Poljot Sturmanski Gagarin Chrono*


----------



## Racka

Yep! De Sturmanskie Gagarin 40th anniversary. Het schijnt dat cosmonaut Yuri Shargi deze de ruimte mee in heeft genomen.










p.s. Ik weet niet of je de juiste foto te zien kreeg de eerste keer. Er was iets vreemds aan de hand met de foto. Toen ik hem poste was die goed in IE, op mijn mobiel was die goed in Tapatapk (forum app) maar toen ik fe pagina in safari bekeek zag ik dat een ander foto, WTF? Een stukje bovenkant van een bandje. Mocht je die trouwens gezien hebben dan had uitgerekend jij moeten weten welke horloge dat was ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Lol, ik zag dus alleen dat bandje, wilde al gaan posten dat het een G-Shock zou kunnen zijn, maar toen ik zag dat Sjors ineens dit horloge postte wist ik al dat het iig geen G-Shock zou zijn  
De forum-software doet wel vaker raar als het gaat om het posten van foto's de laatste tijd.


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> Lol, ik zag dus alleen dat bandje, wilde al gaan posten dat het een G-Shock zou kunnen zijn, maar toen ik zag dat Sjors ineens dit horloge postte wist ik al dat het iig geen G-Shock zou zijn
> De forum-software doet wel vaker raar als het gaat om het posten van foto's de laatste tijd.


Hahah. Het was inderdaad een g-shock. Was misschien wel een goede geweest trouwens, lol.

Het was deze:










AW-591MS-1AER

Twee in eentje? Hhhh.


----------



## Sjors

Da's een stoere Poljot. Ik kende hem eigenlijk ook, alleen de "eta" zette me op het verkeerde been, maar de hint dat ie alleen vandaag geraden moest worden, was een weggevertje ;-)

Volgende opgave. Misschien moeilijk, misschien makkelijk...










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Martin_B

Racka said:


> Het is de Pita Molinos (windmolens) van horlogemaker Aniceto Jiménez Pita.
> 
> View attachment 420727
> 
> Ziet er erg interessant uit, zeker de moeite waard. Kende overigens het niet hoor, ik heb een kwartje in de google machine gegooid.
> 
> Uno dos tres ;-)


Helemaal goed :-!

Uno moest nog komen, met het hele horloge, maar zonder het merkje


----------



## Sjors

Niemand een idee? Tweede foto dan. Niet zeker of dit gewoon een macro is of stiekem toch een hint...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Is het toevallig (hele wilde gok) een JLC Reverso? 
Dat is zo 1-2-3 het enige horloge dat ik me voor de geest kan halen met van die sleufjes in de zijkant van de kast.


----------



## Sjors

Nee, jammer. De sleufjes in dit horloge zijn beduidend groter.


----------



## Racka

Geen idee waar die details van zijn. Zie wel wat stof op beide foto's die er op kunnen duiden dat het achter het glaasje zit.

Dus deze is het waarschijnlijk niet:










(of wel? lol)


----------



## Racka

Het must haast deze zijn: Barcode SS by Tokyo Time Evolution (alleen zie ik je bovenste plaatje er niet zo gauw in)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ah, nog nooit van gehoord. Tokyoflash wannabe zo te zien


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> Ah, nog nooit van gehoord. Tokyoflash wannabe zo te zien


Ik ken de achtergrond niet maar daar kan Sjors ons alles over vertellen, ik zie net dat 'ie gewoon op z'n eigen website staat hahahah!

Tokyo Time Evolution


----------



## Lester Burnham

Lol 

In dat geval denk ik dat je alvast gefeliciteerd mag worden voor het juist raden van het horloge


----------



## Sjors

Jammer hoor, ik heb me gisteren lekker uitgeleefd met mijn macro lens en Tokyo Time Evolution "Barcode", vandaar de tweede foto. Ik had er nog een leuk stel achter de hand:




























(eigenlijk een ongelukje, de camera stelde foutief scherp en ging al af...)



















Ah, genomen op 19:46 dus. Het is geen wannabe Mart, hij komt wel degelijk van Tokyoflash.  Check de website maar. Hij staat in het Museum.

Oorspronkelijk wilde ik een "Pimpin' Ain't Easy" hebben (in goud natuurlijk), maar die was toen al uiverkocht. Het verbaasde me trouwens dat de batterijen nog werkte. Ik heb hem al heel lang niet meer uit de doos gehaald.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Racka

Appart ding. Ik heb ook andere hele mooie gezien op de website. Moet er toch een keer dieper in duiken, Tokyo Flash.

Die barcode hint heeft het eigenlijk weggegeven .

Enfin hier de volgende, ik hoop dat deze lastig genoeg is.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Ah, genomen op 19:46 dus. Het is geen wannabe Mart, hij komt wel degelijk van Tokyoflash.  Check de website maar. Hij staat in het Museum.


Whoops :-d

Ik heb dan ook helemaal geen verstand van die horloges! Heb zelf wel een paar van die <$10 DealExtreme LED-gevalletjes 

@ Racka, dacht even dat het een Fortis IQ was, zit wel een vraagteken op, maar die ziet er bij nader inzien toch wat anders uit!


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


> Heb zelf wel een paar van die <$10 DealExtreme LED-gevalletjes


Deze koste toch aanzienlijk meer. Ik geloof toendertijd in de €125.- - €150.- klasse.


----------



## Racka

Volgend detail;


----------



## Racka




----------



## Lester Burnham

Hij was zeker lastig genoeg Rachid 

Ik zoek nog effe verder!


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> Hij was zeker lastig genoeg Rachid
> 
> Ik zoek nog effe verder!


Mart, ben je aanspreekbaar? Of scheur je op dit moment naar de autobahn? Balen man, ze begonnen zo goed....


----------



## Racka

Kleine tip: deze is geïnspireerd door de vorige opgave van Sjors, met name de tweede foto.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> Mart, ben je aanspreekbaar? Of scheur je op dit moment naar de autobahn? Balen man, ze begonnen zo goed....


Oh jawel hoor  Europa League is leuk en aardig, mooi als je een ronde doorkomt. Maar het levert niks op, alleen meer blessures, en die kunnen we niet gebruiken in de competitie, want daar gaat het toch allemaal om. Iedereen probeert wanhopig een CL-ticket voor komend seizoen te bemachtigen, scheelt zo veel in de begroting...

Bovendien had ik sowieso al nergens hoop meer op ;-)

Back on topic, je bedoelt dat er een streepjescode opstaat  
Wat een vaag horloge dit, ben echt benieuwd wat er straks uit komt te rollen, zal nog effe doorzoeken!


----------



## Racka

Er staat geen *streepjes*code op. Wel een andere.....


----------



## Sjors

Geen idee hoe ik het voor elkaar kreeg, maar ik vond deze video in plaats van een horloge...






Ik heb nog steeds geen idee wat het vooe een horloge is. Ik liep gisteren spaak met het zoeken naar een Tin Tin versie of zoiets...

Groetjes,

Sjors (let vooral op het einde)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Heej, ik kan weer op pagina 22 komen!

Grappig Sjors, precies datzelfde filmpje kwam ik nog geen 5 minuten geleden tegen op de dumpert van Geenstijl!


----------



## Sjors

Ha ha, Mart,

Ik had geen flauw idee waarom ik dit vond op Google met de zoekopdracht "morse watch".

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Racka

Filmpje, in een woord 'amazing'. (hoezo ruimtegebrek?)

Sjors, heb je al iets gevonden?


----------



## Sjors

Hmmm, nee,

Naast die video vond ik alleen deze, en die heeft geen wijzers... (en gisteren vond ik een heel erg lelijk ding dat ik jullie maar zal besparen)...










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Heb zelf tot nu toe vooral zitten kijken bij merken met een aviation-identiteit. Yema, Breitling enzo, maar nog niks gevonden 

[edit] nu toch resultaat 

Was dit niet gewoon het horloge dat jij ook had gevonden Sjors? Ik zag ook pas na drie keer goed kijken dat deze zo'n rood-wit geblokt wijzertje heeft!


----------



## Sjors

Uh, leuk horloge, maar ik dacht meer aan dit toen ik de wijzer zag:










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Racka

@ Sjors, ik wist niet zeker of je het had gevonden na je zoek opdracht :morse watch, het kon zijn dat door de forumprobleempjes ik je evt antwoord niet kon zien. Vandaar mijn subtiele vraag ;-):-!

@ Mart, gefeliciteerd, jij bent weer aan zet 

Wat moet ik over het horloge zeggen, een grappige apparte gadget vind ik het, niet zo veel meer eigenlijk. Je krijg er wel heel wat bij (foto). Ik weet niet hoe bekend sector is maar het is een Italiaans merk (in 1973 opgericht) wat zogenaamd Zwitserse technologie combineert met Italiaans design. Er zitten (imo) best leuke horloges in de collectie.

Het merk is nauw verbonden met sport, met name extreme sporten, als sponsor van diverse 'extreme challenges', zoals extreme kajakken, vliegend over de Sahara, vrij duiken, klimmen en andere veeleisende expedities.
Bron: Sector Watches | Watches Journal

Sector homepage


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ah oke, die zilveren versie op NATO ziet er nog wel aardig uit. Dat zwarte model vind ik maar een cheape uitstraling hebben!

Word nu weer weggeroepen hiero, zal proberen om later vandaag nog een nieuwe te plaatsen!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Gisteren niet meer gelukt, dan nu maar effe snel voor m'n werk!


----------



## Martin_B

Ik weet vrijwel niets van japanse horloges, maar deze herken ik volgens mij, is dat niet de kroon van een Seiko ananta? Ff zoeken naar het exacte model....


----------



## Lester Burnham

Nope, niet helemaal correct, maar je bent wel warm!


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Nope, niet helemaal correct, maar je bent wel warm!


Hmja, ik herken de bezel, maar kan er verdorie niet opkomen*

Ik denk nog even door.

Groeten,

Martin

*zei mijn vrouw ook vanacht :-d sorry melige bui


----------



## Racka

Ik ben aan het zoeken, die bezel heb ik pas geleden nog gezien. lol.


----------



## Racka

Is het de Seiko SNDA13?


----------



## Martin_B

da's inderdaad de bezel die ik bedoelde! beetje uitstaand naar boven:










Tja, japans en quartz, niet mijn gebied ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Dat is helemaal goed Rachid! De Seiko Caesar.

Vind het zelf een heel gaaf horloge, maar helaas is 46mm wel een beetje errug stevig


----------



## Racka

Keej dan.

Mooi ding én er groot inderdaad. Groter dan de monster, en dat is denk ik toch een beetje het max voor mij.

Volgende:


----------



## Racka

Oke volgende foto:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Had die vorige foto over het hoofd gezien denk ik 

Doet me een beetje denken aan Vittorium, es even op hun website checken. 
Nope, dat was 'm niet. Hmmm.


----------



## Racka

Nou echt de laatste hoor! :-d:-d


----------



## Lester Burnham

Kom op, iemand anders? 

Heb nog bij Tag Heuer zitten kijken.
Maar goed, die lugs zie ik bijna nergens terug. Alleen bij Vittorium dus, maar die was het niet. Zal wel iets over het hoofd zien


----------



## Martin_B

Dit is typisch weer zo'n geval van, ik weet het, ik ken hem, maar welke was het ook al weer???


----------



## mywatch

Ik denk de Edox Grand Ocean Automatic Chronograph I


----------



## mywatch

Ik zal de volgende plaatsen (uitgaande van dat ik de vorige goed had). Welk merk/model denken jullie dat op deze afbeelding staat afgebeeld?


----------



## Racka

mywatch said:


> Ik denk de Edox Grand Ocean Automatic Chronograph I


Uiteraard helemaal goed :-! |> :-!

Prachtig ding vind ik het, met name deze versie:


----------



## Bidle

Van de laatste horloges heb ik niks kunnen thuisbrengen.... Grrrr, de nieuwe kom ik ook nog niet tegen. Straks nog even een poging.


----------



## EricSW

Het eerste wat in me opkwam was een El Primero, A Langhe of Patek, maar vind eigenlijk niks wat er op lijkt....


----------



## Bidle

Lange, Patek hebben geen bi-color kasten... dus dat zal hem wel niet zijn....


----------



## Martin_B

Volgens mij is het deze: de Frederique Contant Maxime Manufacture Automatique









Ik ben een Fan van hun wijzerplaten :-!

Groeten,

Martin

-edit- Maar dan natuurlijkde romeinse uitvoering:


----------



## Ernie Romers

Heel erg Itay Noy


----------



## Ernie Romers

Ja, dat moet hem zijn


----------



## mywatch

ja, helemaal juist! de manufactuur van Frederique Contant! (sorry voor de late reactie, ik was met vakantie)


----------



## Bidle

Kan natuurlijk niet hè! ;-)

ben benieuwd naar de volgende..... en met name of ik hem weer eens herken.


----------



## Martin_B

OK, de volgende...









Makkie, toch?

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Racka

Rara1 :-s


----------



## Martin_B

Ik dacht dattie makkelijk zou zijn...

rara3 ook goed? ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Hè hè, eindelijk weer eens eentje die ik gelijk weet!!!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hmmm, ik heb volgens mij wel even op Jazzmaster gezocht toen het eerste plaatje er kwam, omdat die index er een beetje op leek. Maar dit ding had ik nooit gevonden


----------



## Martin_B

je kent de Riva niet? Het hout op de plaat is hetzelfde als die van het 'bootje'









(voor zoiets koop je al een vrijstaande woning ;-))


----------



## Lester Burnham

Nope, kende ik niet, wel eens van het bootje gehoord (volgens mij spammen die de Quote advertentie pagina's altijd vol).

Weet niet echt of ik het mooi vind op een wijzerplaat. Ofwel: ik vind het niet mooi op een wijzerplaat


----------



## Bidle

Maarre, neem aan dat het goed is, want dan ga ik de volgende klaar stomen.


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Maarre, neem aan dat het goed is, want dan ga ik de volgende klaar stomen.


Jazeker, hij is goed :-!
De foto is zelfs identiek aan degene die ik gebruikt heb 

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Helemaal goed, hier een horloge waar ik altijd even naar kijk, maar je ziet ze helaas niet veel:


----------



## Tom

Rado Original?


----------



## Bidle

Tom said:


> Rado Original?


Hmmm, dat was ook snel voorbij, maar had het eigenlijk ook wel verwacht. iig helemaal goed, gefeliciteerd!!

Op naar de volgende alweer.


----------



## Tom

Moet niet te moeilijk zijn


----------



## Lester Burnham

Doet me heel erg denken aan de Botta Uno, maar die mist de dubbele becijfering. Hmmm...


----------



## Tom

Kom op mannen! Het is een GMT


----------



## Bidle

Dat had ik met die buitenste ring wel door...


----------



## Martin_B

Het enige horloge dat in me opkwam die de cijfers zo positioneert is de glycine airman. Maar dit is geen 24uurs horloge...

Maar er zijn er meer, zoals de fortis spacematic!










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Tom

Heel goed Martin,


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ah, mooi ding, lekker dikke lugs |>


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Het enige horloge dat in me opkwam die de cijfers zo positioneert is de glycine airman. Maar dit is geen 24uurs horloge...
> 
> Maar er zijn er meer, zoals de fortis spacematic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Netjes hoor!! Overigens ook een leuk horloge!


----------



## Martin_B

Dan doe ik de nieuwe ook met een Intern Roterende Bezel. Een hele bekende:








Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Ik vermoed deze:


----------



## Martin_B

Helemaal goed :-!

Misschien iets té makkelijk gemaakt?

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Vermoed van wel ja!! Op naar de volgende,.. zal nog eventjes duren, maar zodra ik tijd heb staat die er. ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Sorry mannen; ik wist dat ik iets vergeten was!


----------



## Bidle

Bidle said:


> Sorry mannen; ik wist dat ik iets vergeten was!


Ik vermoed at het een chrono is en die gaten in de wijzers.... hmmm, die komen volgens mij vaker terug bij dit merk. Is het wellicht een XXXXXX?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Had zelf zitten zoeken bij Tissot maar was daar nog niets tegengekomen


----------



## Martin_B

Ik ken een drieletterig frans horlogemerk die dit vaker doet, maar kan het bewuste model aldaar niet vinden....


----------



## Bidle

Kan iig met zekerheid melden dat één van jullie beter moet zoeken..... tja wie oh wie zou dat nu zijn!! 


BRM,.. nee toch Tissot.... niettes BRM of toch Tissot..... Nee, nu weet ik het zeker het is -*Piep*- ;-)




ps. Kan wel nog aangeven dat ik niet veel van dergelijke soort horloges heb.


----------



## Martin_B

Je wil toch niet zeggen, nee, dat kan niet, echt, het zou toch geen kwarts zijn?

(dacht ik al aan de subdial layout te zien trouwens...)

Ik zoek nog verder...


----------



## Bidle

is geen kwats! 

;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hehe, had zelfs nog nooit van dat merk gehoord 

[edit] bij nader inzien heb ik wel eens met hun configurator zitten pielen bedenk ik me nu.


----------



## Martin_B

Maar wel deze!

Tissot was toch goed Mart ;-)








\\

Kwatsch!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Maar wel deze!
> 
> Tissot was toch goed Mart ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \\
> 
> Kwatsch!
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Heel goed; U bent aan de beurt om ons wederom aan het denken te zetten. Bij voorbaat dank!

ps. Enne lelijk hè, zo'n quartz....


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ah verdraaid 

Toen ik even op BRM zocht dacht ik dat het dat wel zou moeten zijn en heb ik niet meer gekeken naar Tissot..


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Ah verdraaid
> 
> Toen ik even op BRM zocht dacht ik dat het dat wel zou moeten zijn en heb ik niet meer gekeken naar Tissot..


Jammer joh! Hahaha, ;-)

Wel leuk dat jullie allebei van merk geswitched zijn; met zoeken!


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Heel goed; U bent aan de beurt om ons wederom aan het denken te zetten. Bij voorbaat dank!
> ps. Enne lelijk hè, zo'n quartz....


U? moi? ;-)

't Voordeel van quartz is natuurlijk wel de grotere vrijheid in plaatsing van de subdials, al vind ik dit geen bijster fraai exemplaar.

Nieuwe. Moet goed te doen zijn:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> U? moi? ;-)
> 
> 't Voordeel van quartz is natuurlijk wel de grotere vrijheid in plaatsing van de subdials, al vind ik dit geen bijster fraai exemplaar.
> 
> Nieuwe. Moet goed te doen zijn:
> 
> View attachment 433626
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Ik had bijna een versie met deze wijzerplaat gekocht..... enkel is hem niet geworden en achteraf maar goed ook.










Vermoed dat jij een andere versie bedoelde, maar wijzerplaat is wel hetzelfde. ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Da's wederom vlot 

Er zijn inderdaad een hoop al dan niet mooie uitvoeringen van dit horloge. Dit was het bronplaatje:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Da's wederom vlot
> 
> Er zijn inderdaad een hoop al dan niet mooie uitvoeringen van dit horloge. Dit was het bronplaatje:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Wel een schitterend merk!! Zelf ben ik niet kapot van Romeinse cijfers maar toch vind ik de simpele versie wel erg mooi:

of de witte, maar zwart vind ik iets mooier.









Nog een makkelijke; voor wie het horloge kent:


----------



## Martin_B

Mijn eerste reactie was IWC aquatimer, in Cousteau uitvoering ofzo, maar da's hem toch niet.. :think:

Even verder kijken...


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Mijn eerste reactie was IWC aquatimer, in Cousteau uitvoering ofzo, maar da's hem toch niet.. :think:
> 
> Even verder kijken...


Erg leuke horloges uit de jaren 70. Enne die '6' is geen datum!


----------



## Martin_B

Hmm, jaren 70, wou gelijk Sorna roepen, van die wekkerhorloges, maar dat is hem niet. Wat zou die 6 dan zijn, een dieptemeter soms?
Nu vind ik een Helva met identieke wijzers, maar met een ander type dieptemeter.

Ik zoek nog even verder....


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Hmm, jaren 70, wou gelijk Sorna roepen, van die wekkerhorloges, maar dat is hem niet. Wat zou die 6 dan zijn, een dieptemeter soms?
> Nu vind ik een Helva met identieke wijzers, maar met een ander type dieptemeter.
> 
> Ik zoek nog even verder....


Je zal het niet makkelijk vinden, maar ik heb er eentje te koop staan op de baaj!


----------



## Martin_B

Goh, zou het dan een _Memosail VIP v.i.p. NOS Ragatta chrono 7737 valjoux_ zijn? :-d


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Goh, zou het dan een _Memosail VIP v.i.p. NOS Ragatta chrono 7737 valjoux_ zijn? :-d


Hahaha, het is een Memosail maar niet die!! Reken het overigens wel goed hoor. Had niet verwacht dat je het zou vinden aangezien mijn naam op Ebay niet Bidle is maar met de toevoeging 78!!

Overigens erg leuke horloges met een 7737 die dus verschilt door een tandwiel. Verder is het leuk dat de schijf afloopt naar de letters start en vind ze zelf een echte old-skool look hebben.

Heb zelf nog een paar kasten van de oude messing grote ronde en dan had je de stalen versie. Welke ik het gaafst vind en vaak draag. Daarboven de VIP modellen met een weer iets grotere kast (te groot in mijn beleving).

Enfin,... zal binnenkort eens een keer foto's maken van mijn favoriete Memosail. 

Maarre, wederom U bent!! ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Hahaha, het is een Memosail maar niet die!! Reken het overigens wel goed hoor. Had niet verwacht dat je het zou vinden aangezien mijn naam op Ebay niet Bidle is maar met de toevoeging 78!!


Ik heb gewoon gezocht op tweedehands horloges uit Nederland. Verbazingwekkend genoeg zijn dat er erg weinig.
Ik zal vandaag even op zoek naar een nieuwe...

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Tom

Bidle said:


> Mijn naam op Ebay is niet Bidle maar met de toevoeging 78!!


Van 1978? Wel grappig, heb ook mn geboortejaar in mn Ebay naam


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Ik heb gewoon gezocht op tweedehands horloges uit Nederland. Verbazingwekkend genoeg zijn dat er erg weinig.
> Ik zal vandaag even op zoek naar een nieuwe...
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Heb je goed gedaan! Dacht even dat je mijn laatste post bekeken had op WUS, want had hem net er voor ook bij te koop gezet.... het ebay gedeelte!


----------



## Bidle

Tom said:


> Van 1978? Wel grappig, heb ook mn geboortejaar in mn Ebay naam


Over mijn leeftijd lieg ik niet!! Maarre ben gelukkig nog jong van geest. ;-)


----------



## Tom

Bidle said:


> Over mijn leeftijd lieg ik niet!! Maarre ben gelukkig nog jong van geest. ;-)


'The big 4-0' duurt gelukkig nog 7 jaar


----------



## Martin_B

Tom said:


> 'The big 4-0' duurt gelukkig nog 7 jaar


Broekies! (vorige maand deze psychologische barrière doorbroken







)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Broekies! (vorige maand deze psychologische barrière doorbroken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Nog gefeliciteerd Martin :-!

Ik heb nog een goede 15 jaar te gaan ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Dank je, Mart :-!

Hierbij de nieuwe opgaaf, al net zo'n klassieker ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Een vintage Zenith?? Maar welke versie dan? Toch is het sterretje te scherp!










*Ik ga voor een Omega Constellation:*

Een van de mooiste modellen uit de serie, imho:









Alhoewel deze ook niet verkeerd is:









Enfin keus genoeg: http://www.google.nl/search?um=1&hl...ga+constellation+vintage&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq= ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik was al even bang voor een steek onder water met betrekking tot de derde ster voor ajax 

Maar bij nader inzien denk ik dat Bidle het beter heeft geraden


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle zit in de juiste familie, maar IMHO is er nog één type mooier.
helpt dit?


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Bidle zit in de juiste familie, maar IMHO is er nog één type mooier.
> helpt dit?
> 
> View attachment 434979


De Pie-pan... vermoede ook dat je die bedoelde, want bijna iedereen denkt daaraan bij het horen van de Constellation. Worden ook al relatief vaak nagemaakt: http://omega-constellation-collectors.blogspot.com/2009/11/beware-rush-of-pre-christmas-omega.html

Echter vind ik dat geen mooi horloge, eerder nog lelijk,..... smaken verschillen zullen we maar zeggen. ;-)

ps. stond wel bij mijn linkje. ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

't is inderdaad de PiePan :-!
Ik ben zelf wel dol op bolle platen, hoekig of glad.









Knap trouwens dat je het aan de ster herkende!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> 't is inderdaad de PiePan :-!
> Ik ben zelf wel dol op bolle platen, hoekig of glad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knap trouwens dat je het aan de ster herkende!
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Platen die aan de rand iets naar binnen lopen vind ik ook gaaf, maar dit vind ik op de één of andere manier rommelig staan. 

Ga straks even op zoek naar een nieuwe opdracht!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Het zijn wel een boel 1-2tjes tussen jullie twee de laatste tijd of lijkt dat maar zo :-d

Goed bezig heren |>


----------



## Bidle

Moet zeggen dat dit wel horloges zijn die ik direct herken. Hiervoor heb ik het een paar keer echt geprobeerd, maar kon er niks mee.


----------



## Bidle

Nieuwe kansen, komt dat zien, komt dat zien!!


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Broekies! (vorige maand deze psychologische barrière doorbroken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Wat je zegt ..... Broekies :-d Als ik nou nog kon herinneren wanneer het ook al weer was dat ik de 40 barrière doorbrak :think:

Wel lachen .... de opmerking over jong van geest en zo .... mijn lieve moeder (God hebbe haar ziel) heeft mij meermalen gevraagd wanneer ik van plan was om eindelijk eens groot / volwassen te worden en mij naar mijn leeftijd te gedragen. Altijd hetzelfde antwoord: _hopelijk nooit_ ;-)

<| Mijn oma (moeders moeder) besloot op haar 50ste verjaardag dat zij nu te oud was om nog te fietsen <|

|> Mijn overgrootmoeder (vaders oma) ruilde op haar 90ste haar fiets in (ging niet meer zo soepel) op een brommer en heeft daar 6 jaar op rondgescheurd |>

Het is waar, leeftijd en oud zit voor een groot deel tussen de oren. Maar het is ook waar dat het lijf steeds krakkemikkiger, strammer en langzamer wordt :-(

En als we het toch over oud hebben, hier een van mijn favoriete stukjes muziek van een paar jaar geleden (hoort eigenlijk in het cafe thuis, maar is wel heel toepasselijk):






Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Ik weet het, maar ga het lekker niet zeggen. Ander gaan mensen ons straks beschuldigen van 1-2 tjes. :-d

Ik zal een dag of wat wachten...

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

@MHE225 Zo is het maar net! 
Het duurde wel even voor ik er achter kwam dat het Nederlandstalig was trouwens, lekker dialectje 

@Martin
Hehe, als je het weet moet je het gewoon zeggen hoor 
Heb zelf al wat rond zitten zoeken naar vintage GMT's maar nog niks gevonden wat er ook maar een beetje op lijkt!


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> @Martin
> Hehe, als je het weet moet je het gewoon zeggen hoor
> Heb zelf al wat rond zitten zoeken naar vintage GMT's maar nog niks gevonden wat er ook maar een beetje op lijkt!


Tip, het is géén vintage GMT


----------



## Bidle

Als het nog lang duurt dan zet ik hem voor en kan Martin een _duik_ nemen om hem er in te koppen!!


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Als het nog lang duurt dan zet ik hem voor en kan Martin een _duik_ nemen om hem er in te koppen!!


I'll keep in touch


----------



## Lester Burnham

Kopt 'm er maar in hoor <


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Kopt 'm er maar in hoor <


Volgens mij is het deze:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ah verdraaid


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Volgens mij is het deze:


Had niet verwacht dacht je die zou raden, maar U bent weer!


----------



## Bidle

Ben benieuwd wie straks gaat scoren....!?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Ben benieuwd wie straks gaat scoren....!?


Ik kan al wel een naam raden


----------



## Martin_B

Oeps ja, ik moet nog een opgave maken. Zal ik straks even doen 

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Martin_B

Hier istie dan:








Moet te doen zijn, toch?

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Je hebt zichtbaar je best gedaan om er een te zoeken die ik zo in kan koppen :-d

Strela ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Viel het op? :-d
Ik heb bewust een wat ander type horloge genomen, dat door de liefhebbers eenvoudig te herkennen was. En iemand moest hem herkennen voordat Biddle wakker wordt, zo rond 22:00 ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Viel het op? :-d
> Ik heb bewust een wat ander type horloge genomen, dat door de liefhebbers eenvoudig te herkennen was. En iemand moest hem herkennen voordat Biddle wakker wordt, zo rond 22:00 ;-)
> 
> View attachment 437531


Hehe, tja, ik ben gewoon een stuk beter thuis in de affordables. (Bijna) Alles boven de €1000 lijkt op elkaar voor mij


----------



## Lester Burnham

Unne nije :-!


----------



## Martin_B

ehm, een g-shock? ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> ehm, een g-shock? ;-)


Ondanks de naam van het bestandje niet nee


----------



## Bidle

Net pas online, maar had het nooit geraden!!

@Martin: Het was leuk zo lang het duurde. ;-)


----------



## Racka

Heeft het te maken met 1 vd finalisten in de Champions Leage? Lol.

De (Man. Un.) Hublot King Power Red Devil.










Jammer dat ik de Strela niet eerder had gezien. Had me wat zoekwerk gescheeld, die had ik wel herkend.


----------



## Bidle

Potverdorie, heb ik gewoon niet gezien dat er al een nieuwe was geplaatst!!

Overigens goed gevonden!!


----------



## Racka

Bidle said:


> Potverdorie, heb ik gewoon niet gezien dat er al een nieuwe was geplaatst!!
> 
> Overigens goed gevonden!!


Hahahah thanks.

Mart ik zal alvast een opgave plaatsen, anders is het zo lullig voor Bidle 










Bij het antwoord ook een 'wie' graag...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Was inderdaad die Hublot, knap gevonden hoor! Had het zelf nooit gevonden op basis van dat fotootje.

Hmmm, die nieuwe een JFK Omega?


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Was inderdaad die Hublot, knap gevonden hoor! Had het zelf nooit gevonden op basis van dat fotootje.
> 
> Hmmm, die nieuwe een JFK Omega?


Ik had snel even gekeken bij Richard Mille, AP en Hublot, maar hem nog niet gezien, nog geen tijd gehad om verder te kijken, maar het was dus idd een Hublot.
En volgens mij heb je ook meteen de JFK omega goed. :-!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Racka

Helemaal goed. Omdat ik hem zrlf nooit had geraden had ik geen idee hoe lastig die zou zijn. Niet zó blijkbaar .

Nog wat plaatjes voor de volledigheid:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> Helemaal goed. Omdat ik hem zrlf nooit had geraden had ik geen idee hoe lastig die zou zijn. Niet zó blijkbaar .


Nou, ik had hem ook niet zo makkelijk geraden als je er niet bij had gezegd dat ook de drager ervan vermeldt moest worden  
Toen wist ik meteen (gezien de leeftijd van het horloge) dat het wel een heel bekend iemand uit de 50s/60s moest zijn.

Goed, een nieuwe!


----------



## Dimer

Rolex Turn-O-Graph


----------



## Lester Burnham

Juistem |>


----------



## Dimer

Lester Burnham said:


> Juistem |>


Jeeh 

Ik kom morgen met een nieuwe!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik vind 'm moeilijk ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik vind 'm moeilijk ;-)


Volgens mij een witte G-shock in een sneeuwstorm!


----------



## Dimer

hahaha, ik had het een beetje druk  Ik ga er NU een zoeken!


----------



## Dimer




----------



## Lester Burnham

Ah, het zal de Vacheron Constantin Vladimir eens niet zijn!










Ohja, en dit is dus nog maar de achterkant he :-d


----------



## Dimer

haha, dat is snel! Prachtig ding he.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Dimer said:


> haha, dat is snel! Prachtig ding he.


Nogal ja, vooral die zonsopkomst -en ondergang complicatie vind ik echt ongelooflijk...

Toch geweldig dat zoiets gewoon kan worden geregeld met wat radertjes en wieltjes. Dan mag het ook wel een paar miljoen kosten


----------



## Lester Burnham

Weer wat nieuws!


----------



## Martin_B

't ziet er uit als een seiko wijzer, een marinemaster ofzo?

-edit- hmnee, zou een dag hebben....
-edit 2- deze dan?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Harstikke keigoed Martin ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Nieuw! Nieuw! Nieuw!Nieuw!Nieuw!Nieuw!Nieuw!


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Nieuw! Nieuw! Nieuw!Nieuw!Nieuw!Nieuw!Nieuw!


Die ken ik!


----------



## Martin_B

Helemaal goed. Wat is hij mooi hè? Jammer dat hij gelijk ook onbetaalbaar is....


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Helemaal goed. Wat is hij mooi hè? Jammer dat hij gelijk ook onbetaalbaar is....


Ik ben niet zo van de opengewerkte uurwerken en vind hem te druk..... dus niks voor mij. Ieder zijn ding. 

De volgende, vermoed dat hij bij de meeste niet bekend is,.... dus vandaar gelijk maar een groot gedeelte:


----------



## Martin_B

Hij is er ook in deze kleurstelling. zeg verder nog even niets


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Hij is er ook in deze kleurstelling. zeg verder nog even niets
> 
> View attachment 443472


en nog een versie!!


----------



## Sjors

Ik kan alleen maar hier aan denken als ik die wijzerplaat zo zie...



> Mama no wo homme hon
> Kwéte toch nie wuk gedoan
> Noa de stern en de maon
> Jupiter en de goan
> Mama no wo homme hon )


----------



## Lester Burnham

Verdraaid, het is nog een Citizen ook, dat had ik niet verwacht 

Een Astrodea dus!

Ohja, Sjors, leuk nummer, is Afrikaans neem ik aan? Heb zelf de laatste tijd heel wat Zuid-Afrikaanse hiphop afgeluisterd (Jack Parow, Die Antwoord).


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Verdraaid, het is nog een Citizen ook, dat had ik niet verwacht
> 
> Een Astrodea dus!
> 
> Ohja, Sjors, leuk nummer, is Afrikaans neem ik aan? Heb zelf de laatste tijd heel wat Zuid-Afrikaanse hiphop afgeluisterd (Jack Parow, Die Antwoord).


Helemaal goed idd!!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wat wijzertjes!










Er is nog een vierde wijzer, maar die gaat op deze foto toevallig net schuil onder een andere


----------



## vanhessche

Lester Burnham said:


> Ohja, Sjors, leuk nummer, is Afrikaans neem ik aan? Heb zelf de laatste tijd heel wat Zuid-Afrikaanse hiphop afgeluisterd (Jack Parow, Die Antwoord).


Geen Afrikaans hoor  Dat is West-Vlaams, de streek van waar ik ben


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


> Ohja, Sjors, leuk nummer, is Afrikaans neem ik aan? Heb zelf de laatste tijd heel wat Zuid-Afrikaanse hiphop afgeluisterd (Jack Parow, Die Antwoord).


Uhm, ik kon het niet laten om even te kijken wat het scheelt. Je zit ongeveer 17.825 kilometer mis. Google maps meld ook:




> *Gedurende deze route moet u tol betalen.*
> *Deze route bevat een veerboot.*
> *Deze route doorkruist meerdere landen.*




'tis mor da jít wit. 


Ik had van jou wel gedacht dat je het zou verstaan. Toch hadden ze er bij onze zuiderburen waarschijnlijk ook een beetje moeite mee (vind dit nog steeds een geweldige reclame spot!)






Ik draaide vroeger (een jaar of 10 geleden) wel eens 't Hof van Commerce op school. Grappig dat geen leerling het verstaat, totdat het over sex gaat...


----------



## KarelVdD

Bidle, en jij vindt die TAG te druk ogen?


----------



## Lester Burnham

vanhessche said:


> Geen Afrikaans hoor  Dat is West-Vlaams, de streek van waar ik ben





Sjors said:


> Uhm, ik kon het niet laten om even te kijken wat het scheelt. Je zit ongeveer 17.825 kilometer mis. Google maps meld ook:
> 
> 'tis mor da jít wit.
> 
> Ik had van jou wel gedacht dat je het zou verstaan.


Haha, sorry heren!

Ohja, Sjors, Brabanders en Belgen zijn toch echt twee totaal verschillende volkjes hoor ;-)

Maar zeg nu zelf (Sjors dan he, voor vanhessche klinkt het anders :-d), het klinkt toch ongeveer net zoals dit?






Alhoewel, dit Afrikaans versta ik nog redelijk goed. In tegenstelling tot het nummer dat Sjors plaatste :-d


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Mart,

Ik heb niet veel moeite om die twee talen uit elkaar te houden. Ik heb zelf in het oude ziekenhuis van Sluiskil ("Sluuskille") gewerkt ("hewarkt") met nogal een hoop collega's uit de buurt van Gent en Brugge. Als we langzaam spraken, konden we elkaar nog vestaan ook 

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Bidle

KarelVdD said:


> Bidle, en jij vindt die TAG te druk ogen?


Ja, want? Vermoed dat je mijn knipsel bedoeld van de Citizen...... ook veels te druk.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Lester Burnham said:


> Wat wijzertjes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er is nog een vierde wijzer, maar die gaat op deze foto toevallig net schuil onder een andere


Niemand? Het is een horloge uit een hogere prijsklasse in elk geval, en Zwitsers!


----------



## Martin_B

Eerlijk gezegd was ik hem vergeten  Ik herken hem in elk geval niet direct...


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Eerlijk gezegd was ik hem vergeten  Ik herken hem in elk geval niet direct...


+1, zit wel in de hoek van TAG te denken. Zal vanavond of anders morgen eens gaan zoeken!


----------



## Dimer

Mijn eerste ingeving was ook direct TAG!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Een tweede plaatje dan maar!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Het merk eindigt op een x maar is geen Timex ;-)


----------



## Sjors

Nou, ik wist niet dat er zoveel merken eindigen op een X, maar na zeker een uur zoeken, niet één gevonden met zo'n kroon of blauwe wijzers...

Ik geef het op,

Sjors


----------



## Racka

Ik heb de hoop ook verloren, de beste match die ik kon vinden is:


----------



## Ernie Romers

Maurice LaCroix?


----------



## Sjors

Watchuseek Admin said:


> Maurice LaCroix?


Daar was ik ook begonnen met zoeken, maar ik kan nergens zo'n knop of kroon vinden, zelfs zonder blauwe wijzers.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Het eindigt op een X en begint met een R 

Ole! (hint ;-))


----------



## Racka

Rolex Oyster Perpetual Yacht-Master II


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ladies and Gentlemen! We've got a BINGO!! ;-)


----------



## Sjors

Ha ha,

Het duurde bij mij zeker een half uur voordat ik erachter kwam dat Rolex ook met een X eindigde. Had deze echter niet gezien, dacht trouwens ook dat Rolex iets te makkelijk was


----------



## Racka

Hier de volgende, ra ra ra???


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ziet eruit als een zeer heavy duty duik-horloge. Reactor ofzo? Es effe kijken.

Nope, dat was 'm niet


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> Ziet eruit als een zeer heavy duty duik-horloge. Reactor ofzo? Es effe kijken.
> 
> Nope, dat was 'm niet


Warm.


----------



## Racka

Nog een plaatje dan maar?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vooral die bezel-rand komt me bekend voor, maar het kwartje is nog niet helemaal gevallen 

Plongeur-wijzers dus? Hmmm.

Ocean7 eens gaan bekijken.


----------



## Bidle

Heb even niet meegedaan, maar deze kan ik ook even niet plaatsen. Alhoewel de kroon me zo bekend voorkomt. Aaarrgh


----------



## ome subtilieco

Subzilla van Kremke. 

Toch?


----------



## Racka

Error 404: Double post detected!


----------



## Racka

Helemaal pefectico! Een mooie Aussie.


----------



## Bidle

ome subtilieco said:


> Subzilla van Kremke.
> 
> Toch?


En dat voor een eerste post!! Welkom!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wow, die eerste link van het bandje steekt ver uit!

Welkom trouwens |>


----------



## Racka

Bidle said:


> En dat voor een eerste post!! Welkom!


Had het niet eens in de gaten, goed bezig! En een lekkere binnenkomer. Welkom... en jij bent 'em .


----------



## ome subtilieco

Hier dan een mooi plaatje voor mijn tweede post.


----------



## Ernie Romers

Willem vd Berg.....


----------



## Bidle

Willem van den Berg skyline van Rotterdam!










[edit].... rrrr volgende keer maar even geen plaatje opzoeken... ;-)... Gefeliciteerd Ernie! [/edit]


----------



## ome subtilieco

Watchuseek Admin said:


> Willem vd Berg.....


 Juist ja, waarom een moeilijke als het ook heel mooi kan!


----------



## Bidle

@Ernie: Vermoed dat je nog maar weinig tijd hebt met alle Gift-topics. Dus vandaar dat ik even het stokje overneem. ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik denk dat het een JLC Master Compressor is


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik denk dat het een JLC Master Compressor is


Dat zijn wel heel veel mogelijkheden....


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Dat zijn wel heel veel mogelijkheden....


Ik was al bang voor die reactie 

En met Diving Pro Geographic erachter?


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik was al bang voor die reactie
> 
> En met Diving Pro Geographic erachter?


Kon eigenlijk ook niet meer missen, maar hij is goed hoor!! Het horloge is uit idd uit de Master Compressor reeks en dan de Diving tak. Ze maken het ook allemaal ingewikkeld. ;-)
Vind het zelf wel een gaaf horloge maar is gewoon te lomp/groot voor mijn pols.

U bent!!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Best een gaaf horloge inderdaad, maar die van jou mag er ook wezen hoor 

Goed, een nieuwe:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Plaatje #2 dan maar


----------



## Lester Burnham

Echt niemand een idee? Zal ik er dan maar eens een gewone hint tegenaan gooien, het betreft hier een kort geleden geintroduceerde (nog niet uitverkochte) limited edition.


----------



## EricSW

Ik wacht de volgende hint nog even af....


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vooruut dan:


----------



## Martin_B

Ik kan dat rare kroontje niet plaatsen. 
Ik ken maar een paar Cifornia dials met kleine seconde... zoals:









hmm, toch nog even zoeken


----------



## Racka

Ennebi Fondale Vintage California










Ben eigenlijk via anonimo bij Ennebi terecht gekomen.
Ik kende het merk nog niet. Hele goede specs, is niet de eerste de beste zo te zien:

Ennebi Fondale Vintage California (Ref. 9693) - Gnomon Watches - Watches + Accessories + Emotions


----------



## Lester Burnham

Knap gevonden Rachid!

Vind het zelf echt een supermerk, alleen zal ik er zelf nooit een kopen. Tenzij ze ooit minder gigantische kasten (deze is 50mm) gaan maken!


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Knap gevonden Rachid!
> 
> Vind het zelf echt een supermerk, alleen zal ik er zelf nooit een kopen. Tenzij ze ooit minder gigantische kasten (deze is 50mm) gaan maken!


Smaken verschillen echt..... damn, wat een lelijk kermis horloge met dat doodskopje ook. ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Smaken verschillen echt..... damn, wat een lelijk kermis horloge met dat doodskopje ook. ;-)


Haha, ik had het niet over dit horloge hoor ;-) Dat doodskopje is trouwens 750kt goud.. Meer waard dan een gemiddelde G-Shock 

Ennebi vond ik trouwens een tijdje terug ook erg lelijk/apart, maar het design begint me steeds meer aan te spreken. Ook mooi dat bijna geen twee horloges hetzelfde zijn door de verregaande customization-mogelijkheden.


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Haha, ik had het niet over dit horloge hoor ;-) Dat doodskopje is trouwens 750kt goud.. Meer waard dan een gemiddelde G-Shock
> 
> Ennebi vond ik trouwens een tijdje terug ook erg lelijk/apart, maar het design begint me steeds meer aan te spreken. Ook mooi dat bijna geen twee horloges hetzelfde zijn door de verregaande customization-mogelijkheden.
> 
> ]


Al was het kopje een miljoen. ;-)

Denk wel dat je je vergist. Zal 18kt zijn, want 750kt bestaat niet. Waarom ik 18 karaat denk is namelijk dat de verhouding aan goud dan 750/1000 is, kortom 75% goud. 24 karaat is de max en is 100% goud, maar dat is zo zacht dat hiervan een kast maken niet te doen is.
Je ziet met name die rare Amerikanen vaak het gedeelte goud gebruiken als notatie.

Degene die je hierboven post heb je idd eerder laten zien en vallen gelukkig weer mee. ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Al was het kopje een miljoen. ;-)
> 
> Denk wel dat je je vergist. Zal 18kt zijn, want 750kt bestaat niet. Waarom ik 18 karaat denk is namelijk dat de verhouding aan goud dan 750/1000 is, kortom 75% goud. 24 karaat is de max en is 100% goud, maar dat is zo zacht dat hiervan een kast maken niet te doen is.
> Je ziet met name die rare Amerikanen vaak het gedeelte goud gebruiken als notatie.
> 
> Degene die je hierboven post heb je idd eerder laten zien en vallen gelukkig weer mee. ;-)


Ik vond het ook al onwaarschijnlijk klinken ;-)

Heb het nog even nagekeken, op de Gnomon website wordt 750kt gebruikt, dan zullen ze inderdaad 75% bedoelen.


----------



## Racka

De nieuwe....


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bumpje 

Ik kom er zelf niet zo ver mee, ziet eruit als een soort van moderne Pilot-interpretatie!


----------



## Racka

Okay, okay hier nog een plaatje. Het is iig zwitsers.


----------



## Bidle

Ik moest meteen (bij het eerste plaatje) denken aan Glycine maar dat is het niet....


----------



## Racka

Bidle said:


> Ik moest meteen (bij het eerste plaatje) denken aan Glycine maar dat is het niet....


Nope... Hahah. k-u-t van je kies. Heb het ook gehad. M'n tandarts heeft er wel weer een mooi kunstwerkje van gemaakt.


----------



## Racka

Ra ra ra, welke is het? Nog een plaatje.:


----------



## Bidle

Racka said:


> Ra ra ra, welke is het? Nog een plaatje.:


Rrrrr, dit ziet er erg bekend uit.... maar kan er niet opkomen. Mocht ik morgen tijd hebben, dan ga ik nog even zoeken!


----------



## Racka

Okay mensen het is echt tijd voor een nieuwe, doe je best:










(foto bevat meer hints dan zichtbaar is)


----------



## Bidle

Stomme rot-klok....... (enkel omdat ik er niet opkwam hoor! ;-))


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ah, Fortis is wel langsgekomen in mijn gedachtengang maar omdat ik dacht dat ze nooit wat in Oranje hadden gemaakt heb ik die niet eens opgezocht :-d


----------



## Racka

Yepper de pep, helemaal goed. De Mars 500 editie. Binnenkort langs een Fortis dealer, ben wel benieuwd hoe een aantal modellen mij zullen staan


----------



## om-4

Mooie klokken die Fortis. Alhoewel ik wel de indruk heb dat ze minder populair zijn dan "vergelijkbare" Sinn.

Hier de enige Fortis in mijn collectie


----------



## Bidle




----------



## MichielV

Haha, dat komt wel heel bekend voor 

zou het ene homeplate zijn XD


----------



## Lester Burnham

MichielV said:


> Haha, dat komt wel heel bekend voor
> 
> zou het ene homeplate zijn XD


;-)


----------



## Bidle

MichielV said:


> Haha, dat komt wel heel bekend voor
> 
> zou het ene homeplate zijn XD


Ik zal het voorleggen aan de jury!!


----------



## Bidle

Bidle said:


> Ik zal het voorleggen aan de jury!!


Gefeliciteerd de jury heeft besloten dat het antwoord correct is. U mag een nieuwe opdracht plaatsen!


----------



## MichielV

Succes ;-)


----------



## om-4

Ik had een kookwekker die er zo uitzag.
Zal wel niet in de buurt zijn.


----------



## Lester Burnham

om-4 said:


> Ik had een kookwekker die er zo uitzag.
> Zal wel niet in de buurt zijn.


:-d

Komt me ergens bekend van voor deze, maar kan er zo 1-2-3 m'n vinger nog even niet opleggen.


----------



## MichielV

Haha, zou je hier ook mee kunnen doen....


----------



## MichielV

Kom op mensen zo moeilijk is ie niet! :-d

Vanmiddag anders maar een 3e hint!


----------



## Bidle

Ik zag het meteen, maar wilde even wachten.... aangezien er niemand kom, dan toch maar. ;-)










Vind hem erg gaaf, enkel die bezel vind ik jammer.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Aparte bezel inderdaad! Mooi klassiek design voor de rest, erg lange lugs ook zo te zien, valt niet mooi op een kleine pols ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Aparte bezel inderdaad! Mooi klassiek design voor de rest, erg lange lugs ook zo te zien, valt niet mooi op een kleine pols ;-)


Vind de lugs wel meevallen, denk dat het door het perspectief een iets vertekenend beeld geeft. Zal iig beter op je pols liggen als een SD.

maarre, ik ga alvast op zoek naar een nieuwe opdracht.


----------



## Bidle

*Mooi horloge!!*

De nieuwe opdracht, had er bijna eentje gekocht..... hmmm, maar zou het liefst ....


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Mooi horloge!!*



Bidle said:


> De nieuwe opdracht, had er bijna eentje gekocht..... hmmm, maar zou het liefst ....


Kom op mannen, hij is niet heel lastig te vinden. De truuk zit hem in de schaalverdeling....en eventueel de positie tov minuut 15.


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Mooi horloge!!*

Heb een beetje rondgezocht bij JLC en Zenith maar nog niets gevonden


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Mooi horloge!!*



Lester Burnham said:


> Heb een beetje rondgezocht bij JLC en Zenith maar nog niets gevonden


Heb je al wel door waar je naar op zoek moet.... gezien de schaalverdeling?


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Mooi horloge!!*

Ah, een pulsometer  Toevallig een Eterna Heritage Pulsometer?


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Mooi horloge!!*

En? En? En? ;-)


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Mooi horloge!!*



Lester Burnham said:


> En? En? En? ;-)


Sorry, helemaal goed erg netjes!


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Mooi horloge!!*



Lester Burnham said:


> En? En? En? ;-)


+1


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Mooi horloge!!*



Bidle said:


> +1


;-)

Ga morgenvroeg/middag wat uitzoeken!


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Mooi horloge!!*

Voila


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Mooi horloge!!*

Humpf, die ken ik, maar ik kom er niet op :-xo|


----------



## Sjors

Doet me denken aan de Perrelet Turbine...










Maar ik zit zeker nog niet eens warm?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Doet me denken aan de Perrelet Turbine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maar ik zit zeker nog niet eens warm?


Niet heel erg nee :-d

Maar ik geef toe dat het plaatje wel aan dit horloge doet denken!


----------



## MHe225

*getallen, cijfers, nummers, ......*

Ha ha .... deze draad bevat evenveel posts als ikzelf gepost heb ;-) En zo lang ik maar in deze draad blijf posten totdat iemand anders er tussen schuift, blijft dat waar.

Oke, heb ik jullie onbedoeld een kijkje in mijn grijze massa gegeven ..... rare jongens die import Houstonezen :-d

Sorry voor dit intermezzo; over naar de reguliere programmering: geen flauw idee welk horloge dit is.

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: getallen, cijfers, nummers, ......*



MHe225 said:


> Ha ha .... deze draad bevat evenveel posts als ikzelf gepost heb ;-) En zo lang ik maar in deze draad blijf posten totdat iemand anders er tussen schuift, blijft dat waar.
> 
> Oke, heb ik jullie onbedoeld een kijkje in mijn grijze massa gegeven ..... rare jongens die import Houstonezen :-d
> 
> Sorry voor dit intermezzo; over naar de reguliere programmering: geen flauw idee welk horloge dit is.
> 
> Ron


Deze posting van mij dwingt je dus om elders ook weer te posten alvorens hier weer te reageren, sorry ;-)

Het is trouwens niet echt een obscuur merkje waar ik naar op zoek ben.


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: getallen, cijfers, nummers, ......*

OK, tipje van de sluier, het is een quartz horloge.

Nog effe een herhaling van het plaatje:


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: getallen, cijfers, nummers, ......*

Hoppa


----------



## Racka

Ice watch? 

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.093775,5.169820


----------



## Lester Burnham

Lol, nee, ik zal 'm meer dan een maand na plaatsing dan maar gewoon openbaar maken, het was de achterkant van een Breitling Airwolf 










Als iemand zich geroepen voelt om een nieuwe opgave te plaatsen -> be my guest!


----------



## Sjors

Is dat een achterkant? Zonde zeg, het ziet er wel vernuftig uit. Net als die Perrelet :-d

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Is dat een achterkant? Zonde zeg, het ziet er wel vernuftig uit. Net als die Perrelet :-d
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Het mooie is dat de achterkant (tussen die 'lamellen' in) ook echt open is. Dat hebben ze gedaan zodat er een klankkast ontstaat en het alarm zo hard mogelijk klinkt!

Vervelend gevolg daarvan is dat het door de jaren heen steeds meer vol komt te zitten met huidschilfers, haartjes etcetera etcetera :-d 
Zo'n ding wil je echt niet tweedehands kopen


----------



## Dimer

alweer een maand geleden, dus maar een nieuwe. Deze moet lukken


----------



## didobanan

Goeiemiddag!
Het is een Heuer Monza cal. 15


----------



## Dimer

didobanan said:


> Goeiemiddag!
> Het is een Heuer Monza cal. 15


yes! Helemaal goed  Dit exemplaar staat in het TAG Heuer Museum in Zwitserland.


----------



## didobanan

Gelijk maar door met de volgende dan:







Succes


----------



## Dimer

IWC Portuguese F.A. Jones Limited Edition IW5442-03


----------



## didobanan

Dimer said:


> IWC Portuguese F.A. Jones Limited Edition IW5442-03


Yes, klopt. Waarschijnlijk te makkelijk met zo'n korte response tijd


----------



## Dimer

:d


----------



## didobanan

longines legend diver?


----------



## Dimer

misschien ook te makkelijk


----------



## didobanan




----------



## Dimer

hmm, hij komt me bekend voor... maar ik kom er niet uit..


----------



## didobanan

Merk begint met een M en zoals je kunt zien uit Zwitserland. 
Het bedrijf maakte een comeback in 2007


----------



## Dimer

Eerlijk is eerlijk, ik had er nog nooit van gehoord. Mooi horloge! De nieuwe Transocean van Breitling lijkt er wel op.


----------



## didobanan

Ja klopt, dat jaren 60 design vind ik erg mooi. Zelf heb ik de stalen versie met 'zilveren' wijzerplaat, maar het pvd 'rose goud' maakt 'm net wat mooier.


----------



## didobanan

Komt er nog een vervolg Dimer? Plaatjes raden is een goeie afleiding naast het schrijven van m'n scriptie namelijk


----------



## Dimer




----------



## Martin_B

Hmm, dacht meteen aan de Omega Speedmaser, met het nieuwe chrono caliber 9300, maar da's hem niet :-(


----------



## MHe225

*Portuguese Yacht Club Chronograph Limited Edition
*


----------



## Lester Burnham

Phoe, dat is even slikken.

Wat een lelijk ding!


----------



## Dimer

jep! Dat is 'm. Ik vind het wel een tof horloge. Titanium, carbon wijzerplaat, flyback chronograaf, manufacture, anti-schok dinges op de rotor, helemaal high-tech dus


----------



## Lester Burnham

High tech wel ja, maar ik vind het lichtelijk schokkend hoe ze zo'n elegant horloge hebben aangepakt :-d

Beetje alsof je een Rolls-Royce Phantom GTI met sideskirts en een dikke kofferbakspoiler gaat maken ofzo.


----------



## MHe225

*Raad het horloge: daar gaan we weer .....*



Dimer said:


> jep! Dat is 'm.


Ha, dat betekent dat ik mag :-d Eerst maar een disclaimer: ik heb geen PhotoShop op mijn iMac dus heb een beetje een knullige manier van "afplakken" moeten gebruiken. Maar goed, het gaat om het idee:








Succes,
Ron


----------



## EricSW

*Re: Raad het horloge: daar gaan we weer .....*

Een TAG Heuer Carrera Calibre 1887 Automatic Chronograph*http://www.chrono24.nl/tagheuer/carrera-calibre-1887-automatic-chronograph--id1842453.htm*?


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Raad het horloge: daar gaan we weer .....*



EricSW said:


> Een TAG Heuer Carrera Calibre 1887 Automatic Chronograph?


Uhhhh, sorry, nee. Moet ik al een tip geven of misschien tot morgen laten gaan?


----------



## Dimer

*Re: Raad het horloge: daar gaan we weer .....*

geen idee  Kom maar met een hint of een ander detail


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Raad het horloge: daar gaan we weer .....*



Dimer said:


> geen idee  Kom maar met een hint of een ander detail


U vraagt, wij draaien. Meeste mensen kijken op de voorkant van hun horloges, dus die zijn een stuk herkenbaarder, dus daarom:








Nu weten jullie het wel, toch?
Ron


----------



## Dimer

*Re: Raad het horloge: daar gaan we weer .....*

Die wijzers zien er Omega achtig uit..


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Raad het horloge: daar gaan we weer .....*

Oké, 'n zetje in de goede richting (hoop ik)



Dimer said:


> Die wijzers zien er Omega achtig uit..


Vind ik ook, maar het is geen Omega. Helpt het als ik het minder luxe / door-de-week-se broertje (zusje?) van dit horloge ook laat zien?








En als jullie morgen nog steeds geen idee hebben, willen jullie dan nog een plaatje of liever een hint?

Ron


----------



## didobanan

*Re: Raad het horloge: daar gaan we weer .....*

Gronefeld One Hertz!


----------



## Dimer

*Re: Raad het horloge: daar gaan we weer .....*

netjes!


----------



## didobanan

De volgende.......


----------



## Sjors

Tsss, ik dacht dat ik nog een kans maakte met die opgave van Ron, maar hier maak ik helemaal niks van :-d


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Raad het horloge: daar gaan we weer .....*



didobanan said:


> Gronefeld One Hertz!


He he, dat was zo moeilijk niet, toch? Ik heb de foto's van de officiele site van de broertjes Gronefeld (Gallery - Grönefeld, Exclusive Timepieces); als je deze klikt openen ze tot werkelijk super formaat. Alleen de fotografie al ..... fantastisch!

Ron


----------



## didobanan

*Re: Raad het horloge: daar gaan we weer .....*



MHe225 said:


> He he, dat was zo moeilijk niet, toch? Ik heb de foto's van de officiele site van de broertjes Gronefeld (Gallery - Grönefeld, Exclusive Timepieces); als je deze klikt openen ze tot werkelijk super formaat. Alleen de fotografie al ..... fantastisch!
> 
> Ron


Haha, deze wist ik gelukkig direct. Met de afgesneden onder/zij-kant wist ik het zeker. Nog even ter verfrissing mijn opgave..


----------



## didobanan

didobanan said:


> De volgende.......
> View attachment 551535


Hint nodig?


----------



## EricSW

didobanan said:


> Hint nodig?


Tsja.....


----------



## didobanan

Het model is ong 2 weken geleden geintroduceerd en de volledige naam bestaat uit deze letters: P... F... T... O...
(Puntjes zijn niet direct gelinkt aan het aantal letters die er missen)


----------



## Martin_B

Bij vrijwel elke opdracht denk ik, die heb ik eerder gezien. Deze zegt me helemaal niks...:-s


----------



## Lencoth

:-d


----------



## didobanan

P...... Fleurier T..... O.....


----------



## Sjors

Parmigiani Fleurier Toric Oval?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ah! Ik dacht dat het een veel kleiner onderdeel zou zijn


----------



## didobanan

Yes! We have a winner


----------



## Sjors

Ik vermoed dat dit wel een heel simpele is... Maar hier een nieuwe opgave:










Groetjes,

sjors


----------



## didobanan




----------



## didobanan

Ra ra ra.....


----------



## Sjors

LOL, dat was wel heel snel...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk!


----------



## didobanan

Sjors said:


> LOL, dat was wel heel snel...


Haha ja, de verveling slaat wel eens toe tijdens het schrijven van mijn scriptie..


----------



## Bidle

Zie deze Blancpain fifty het liefst zonder chrono, maar ook erg mooi!

Hier de nieuwe:


----------



## Racka

Neeee! Had ik hem net gevonden!!!!! Grrrrr......
Nou ja weer een uitdaging


----------



## Bidle

Racka said:


> Neeee! Had ik hem net gevonden!!!!! Grrrrr......
> Nou ja weer een uitdaging


Sorry, dacht kijk maar weer eens even. Was ook niet echt heel moeilijk met die lettertype, kleurstelling. De nieuwe volgens mij ook niet, mede door de kenmerkende wijzerplaat en rode punt.


----------



## Racka

Kan hem niet vinden, het meest overeenkomende wat ik heb gevonden is de Daytona (6239). Zit ik warm?


----------



## Bidle

Hmmm,..... dacht echt dat deze snel geraden zou zijn. Het is iid een vintage idd.


----------



## Dimer

Rolex Milgauss


----------



## Bidle

Dimer said:


> Rolex Milgauss


We have a winner: Dimer

Een erg mooi clean horloge en vind persoonlijk de nieuwe modellen echt een verschrikking. Wie weet dat we nog een keer een nieuw model gaan zien, welke weer eer doet aan dit model:


----------



## Dimer

Bidle said:


> We have a winner: Dimer
> 
> Een erg mooi clean horloge en vind persoonlijk de nieuwe modellen echt een verschrikking. Wie weet dat we nog een keer een nieuw model gaan zien, welke weer eer doet aan dit model:


Inderdaad een mooi horloge! De proporties van de nieuwe kloppen niet helemaal. De secondewijzer is dan wel weer erg cool.

Ik ga even nadenken over een nieuwe


----------



## Dimer




----------



## Martin_B

Dimer said:


> Rolex Milgauss


Wil ik het antwoord geven, stond het al op de volgende pagina :-(
Ik had nog wel dit mooie plaatje er bij gezocht:









Maar goed op naar de volgende (weet hem volgens mij, ff checken)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Kroon doet me denken aan Seiko, maar ik kan me niet voorstellen dat Dimer zich tot dat soort merken heeft verlaagd ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Kroon doet me denken aan Seiko, maar ik kan me niet voorstellen dat Dimer zich tot dat soort merken heeft verlaagd ;-)


Ik dacht ook aan de Seiko Ananta, maar dat was hem toch niet....


----------



## Dimer

Willen jullie een hint of nog een plaatje?


----------



## Martin_B

plaatje!


----------



## Dimer

Ben onderweg, dus wordt toch een hint Het horloge kwam in productie in 2001 in een beperkte oplage van 1957 stuks. De naam van het model is duidelijk geïnspireerd op de autosport, terwijl er bij het ontwerp van het horloge nadrukkelijk gekeken is naar de luchtvaart. Het is 'natuurlijk' een Zwitsers horloge


----------



## Lester Burnham

Toen was het niet meer zo lastig bij elkaar te googelen ;-)

Tag Heuer Juan Manuel Fangio Targa Florio:


----------



## Martin_B

Dimer said:


> Het is 'natuurlijk' een Zwitsers horloge


Hmm, Tag Heur kan dus niet want daar zitten toch seiko uurwerken in? ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Hmm, Tag Heur kan dus niet want daar zitten toch seiko uurwerken in? ;-)


Gelukkig post je dit in een vriendelijk forum, anders had je hoofd nu naast het hakblok gelegen ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Gelukkig post je dit in een vriendelijk forum, anders had je hoofd nu naast het hakblok gelegen ;-)


Hehehe, ik had even zin in provoceren. Heb vandaag zo'n 150 PM's verstuurd, en er 80+ ontvangen en verwerkt voor de bestellingen van de CMW forum limited. En dat terwijl ik ook nog razend druk met werk ben. Dus als ik nog een uur zo door ga, ga ik roepen dat Rolex zijn uurwerken in China laat maken :-d


----------



## Lester Burnham

Haha, ja ik las het al op het Chinese subforum, hele operatie!

Als ik niet op dit moment bezig was met een gigantische downsizing van mijn collectie had ik er graag eentje besteld, maar goed, heb nu strenge regels voor mezelf, komt voorlopig niets meer bij :-(

Kan wel alle andere meelezers hier aanraden om eens een kijkje te nemen, hele mooie deal voor een heel uniek horloge: https://www.watchuseek.com/f461/201...se-se-project-ordering-starts-now-610288.html


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Haha, ja ik las het al op het Chinese subforum, hele operatie!
> 
> Kan wel alle andere meelezers hier aanraden om eens een kijkje te nemen, hele mooie deal voor een heel uniek horloge: https://www.watchuseek.com/f461/201...se-se-project-ordering-starts-now-610288.html


Absolute aanrader in mijn boek, veel horloge voor een hele schappelijke prijs. Iedereen kan er eentje bestellen, hoewel jullie wel de grootste lol gemist hebben: "meesturen" en je stempel op het uiteindelijke ontwerp drukken ;-) .... |>


----------



## MichielV

Ik kom eigenlijk nooit in het Chinese forum, dus zie dit pas voor het eerst. Ben zeker geïnteresseerd. Als ik het dus goed begrijp kan ik hem nu dus alsnog bestellen?

Moet ik me hiervoor nog wel registreren in de lijst? Of is een betaling voldoende.

Sorry voor de offtopic;-)

edit: Ben opgenomen in de lijst en betaling is ook al verstuurd. Zo snel kan dat gaan


----------



## Lester Burnham

Goed bezig Michiel 

Ik ben bang dat ik er spijt van ga krijgen dat ik deze trein langs laat rijden


----------



## MichielV

Lester Burnham said:


> Goed bezig Michiel
> 
> Ik ben bang dat ik er spijt van ga krijgen dat ik deze trein langs laat rijden


Als ik jou was zou ik hem gewoon kopen. Als WUS moderator moet je toch wel zon mooie WUS limited hebben ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

MichielV said:


> Als ik jou was zou ik hem gewoon kopen. Als WUS moderator moet je toch wel zon mooie WUS limited hebben ;-)


Ik bestel er gewoon één met de text Lester Burnham, en verkoop die volgend jaar voor 260 euries ;-)

BTW, komt er nog een nieuwe opdracht?


----------



## Dimer

Lester Burnham said:


> Goed bezig Michiel
> 
> Ik ben bang dat ik er spijt van ga krijgen dat ik deze trein langs laat rijden


PSVers en treinen *schudt z'n hoofd*


----------



## Lester Burnham

MichielV said:


> Als ik jou was zou ik hem gewoon kopen. Als WUS moderator moet je toch wel zon mooie WUS limited hebben ;-)


Ik dacht dat zoiets wel bij de primaire arbeidsvoorwaarden zou horen, zal eens een mailtje naar Ernie doen ;-)



Martin_B said:


> Ik bestel er gewoon één met de text Lester Burnham, en verkoop die volgend jaar voor 260 euries ;-)
> 
> BTW, komt er nog een nieuwe opdracht?


Hahahaha :-d Dat is ook een manier ja 

Zal eens gaan broeden op een nieuwe!



Dimer said:


> PSVers en treinen *schudt z'n hoofd*


Die gozer zit tegenwoordig in Rotterdam toch, of niet? ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vooruit dan


----------



## Martin_B

Dacht meteen aan deze, maar da's hem niet...









Even verder zoeken..

En het is ook geen subdial van een monaco :-(


----------



## Lester Burnham

Die zijn het inderdaad allebei niet ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Geen idee? Nog eentje dan:


----------



## Dimer

Martin_B said:


> Dacht meteen aan deze, maar da's hem niet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even verder zoeken..
> 
> En het is ook geen subdial van een monaco :-(


Daar dacht ik ook aan, maar helaas.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Het is geen Zenith iig


----------



## Dimer

Omega Speedspeedmaster Mark V TV!!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Nope, sorry, ook geen Omega!


----------



## Dimer

... doe dan maar een hint


----------



## Lester Burnham

Het is wel Zwitsers ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Het is wel Zwitsers ;-)


Tja, dan weet ik het niet. Maken zwitsersen ook horloges?

;-)


----------



## Sjors

Martin_B said:


> Tja, dan weet ik het niet. Maken zwitsersen ook horloges?


Wel poederkaas!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Nog een fotooke dan maar 

Heb een polsschotje gevonden voor hunnie


----------



## Dimer

Sjors said:


> Wel poederkaas!


Of zoals 'mijn' Bram het noemt: lievelingskaas. Alleen die van ons is Italiaans:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Toevallig Dimer!

Het Italiaanse woord voor kaas telt namelijk exact net zoveel letters als het merk van het horloge in de opgave!!

;-)


----------



## Evar

breitling intruder?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Evar said:


> breitling intruder?


Warm


----------



## Dimer

Breitling Navitimer Quartz? Of iig een van deze: https://www.watchuseek.com/f39/breitling-pluton-academy-intruder-range-brief-history-98.html


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zie mijn exacte combinatie er niet tussen staan, maar keur 'm toch maar goed ;-)

Plaatjes waren van m'n New Pluton 3100:


----------



## Dimer




----------



## Martin_B

Exact weer zo'n exemplaar waarvan ik denk, die ken ik, maar wat was dat ook al weer...
geen hour vision, en ook geen amvox, maar wat wel...:think:


----------



## Dimer

Je zit aardig in de goede hoek te denken. Vorige week heb ik 'm voor het eerst in het echt gezien en voor mij is het mijn nieuwe grail.


----------



## MHe225

Dimer said:


> Je zit aardig in de goede hoek te denken. Vorige week heb ik 'm voor het eerst in het echt gezien en voor mij is het mijn nieuwe grail.


Oke, volgende opgave dan maar. Ik wil het niet weten en nog minder zien ..... dat zou wel eens geld kunnen gaan kosten, dus ..... ;-)

*OT* even: was zaterdag weer bij cars & coffee - zijn de batterijen van mijn camera leeg :-| Er stonden weer een hele reeks NSX-en, en de Nissan GTR club was er ook. Paar Lambo's, een Superleggera (nieuwe) maar de show werd gestolen door een kanariegele Enzo. Mijn favoriet overigens blijft de R8 van Audi (4 stuks kwamen kijken, 1 V10, 2 "gewone" en 1 Spider).


----------



## EricSW

Heb nu al een klein half uurtje zitten googlen op de hint, maar kan hem echt niet vinden...



MHe225 said:


> *OT* even: was zaterdag weer bij cars & coffee - zijn de batterijen van mijn camera leeg :-| Er stonden weer een hele reeks NSX-en, en de Nissan GTR club was er ook. Paar Lambo's, een Superleggera (nieuwe) maar de show werd gestolen door een kanariegele Enzo. Mijn favoriet overigens blijft de R8 van Audi (4 stuks kwamen kijken, 1 V10, 2 "gewone" en 1 Spider).


Gaaf! Vind de R8 persoonlijk ook erg fraai. Meningen verschillen nogal wat betreft de R8, meeste mensen vinden het niet echt een supersportwagen zoals bijvoorbeeld een Ferrari. Daar ben ik het dus NIET mee eens.
Heb je ook wel eens een FXX gezien, dat is helemaal geweldig, daar is zo'n 'gewone' Enzo niks bij....

Sorry, ook OT.


----------



## Dimer

Ach Ferrari's enzo....










Volgende keer goed voorbereid naar de C&C gaan Ron  Eerst camera vergeten, nu lege batterij  Ik ben zelf geen groot fan van de R8, maar we hadden een keer met IWC een MasterClass met Audi en ze hadden een blauwe V10 meegenomen met zo'n beetje alles carbon wat ze konden bedenken. Die was toch wel erg gaaf en het geluid is ook niet mis.

Over het horloge, het is een goud horloge waarvan elementen met PVD of DLC (weet niet zeker welke het is) zijn behandeld. Erg fraai!


----------



## EricSW

Ach Ferrari's.....










Ferrari Trackdays op Nurburg.


----------



## Dimer

Daarom ben ik ook zo blij met m'n NSX! Vorig jaar hadden we de grootste groep NSXen ooit in Europa bij elkaar en dat waren er 'maar' iets van veertig. Dat zijn er zo'n 10 meer dan er in Nederland überhaubt rondrijden.


NSX Fever @ Nurburgring by dimervansanten, on Flickr


NSX Fever @ Nurburgring by dimervansanten, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

EricSW said:


> Ach Ferrari's .....


Typefoutje, Eric ..... *Acht* Ferrari's ..... plus een Lamborghini, 3 Mercedes Benzen en ..... tromgeroffel .... 'n Toyota Prius






Foutje, bedankt.


----------



## Dimer

nog maar een hintje doen?


----------



## Martin_B

Dimer said:


> nog maar een hintje doen?


Doe maar, want ik kom er maar niet op :-(


----------



## Dimer

Het merk bestaat sinds 1995 en hoort bij een van de grote horlogehuizen.


----------



## Martin_B

Deze dan?


----------



## Dimer

Jaa dat is m!


----------



## Martin_B

Dimer said:


> Jaa dat is m!


Ik kende hem maar kon er maar niet opkomen...De hint heeft geholpen!

Doe ik gelijk een nieuwe!









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Martin_B

Niemand?


----------



## MHe225

Ik kan jouw eerdere post wel kopieren - dit wordt zo'n _O ja_ verhaal - ik weet dat ik deze gezien heb, maar kan er niet opkomen.
Misschien vind ik de tijd om te gaan zoeken, misschien is iemand anders vlotter.

Ron


----------



## Dimer

Nog steeds geen idee wat het is 

Maar we hebben op facebook (Ace Jewelers | Facebook) nu ook een soort 'raad wat het is' actie. Maar nu is het zo dat als je raad wat het is, je het ook echt mag hebben


----------



## MHe225

Dimer said:


> Nog steeds geen idee wat het is
> 
> Maar we hebben op facebook (Ace Jewelers | Facebook) nu ook een soort 'raad wat het is' actie. Maar nu is het zo dat als je raad wat het is, je het ook echt mag hebben


Kan Ace niet hier eenzelfde actie starten? Ikzelf ben waarschijnlijk de enige "dinosaurus" die niet aan FB doet ...... Ik denk ook dat met de bovengenoemde bonus van het Ace FB Raad-het-Horloge spelletje, daar heel wat minder exclusieve klokjes langs komen. Toch?

Ron


----------



## Dimer

Ik zal er eens met Ernie over praten  Dit is zijn huis 

Misschien toch een goede reden om een account aan te maken? Ook leuk om in contact te blijven met familie en vrienden uit het thuisland.

Bij de weg, ik ga straks een heel erg mooi horloge van Neerlands makelij ophalen


----------



## Martin_B

Nog wat verder uitzoemmen dan 








Makkie nu, toch?


----------



## MHe225

Dimer said:


> Ik zal er eens met Ernie over praten  Dit is zijn huis
> 
> Misschien toch een goede reden om een account aan te maken? Ook leuk om in contact te blijven met familie en vrienden uit het thuisland.
> 
> Bij de weg, ik ga straks een heel erg mooi horloge van Neerlands makelij ophalen


Eerlijkheid gebied mij te bekennen dat ik een beetje onder de FB radar vlieg. Anneke heeft een account en als zij vindt dat er iets is dat ik echt moet zien, hoor ik dat bij het avondeten en kijk ik even onder haar account.

Hmmmm mooi horloge van Nederlands makelij .... nieuw spelletje? Is deze momenteel in de ruimte? :think: / ;-) Afgeschoten met een Europese draagraket?

Oke, ik geef het op; laat deze ook maar onder de radar vliegen.

Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Dimer said:


> Bij de weg, ik ga straks een heel erg mooi horloge van Neerlands makelij ophalen


De mooiste nederlandse horloges komen uit Oldenzaal, met stip op twee uit Joure (Nijehaske nu geloof ik)
Maar uit Heerlen en Utrecht komen tegenwoordig ook prachtige werkjes.

Ben benieuwd welke het wordt!


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Martin_B said:


> Niemand?
> 
> View attachment 579942


*Jaquet Droz Grande Date.*

Hier eentje die ik eerder heb gebruikt op m'n facebook pagina.


----------



## Shaguar

Da's een Urwerk UR-210.

Kan niet missen 

Zo moet ie weer in elkaar, hahaha:
http://www.urwerk.com/uploads/styles/pieces_explosion/piece_explosion/exploser_ur210_1.jpg


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Shaguar said:


> Da's een Urwerk UR-210.
> 
> Kan niet missen
> 
> Zo moet ie weer in elkaar, hahaha:
> http://www.urwerk.com/uploads/styles/pieces_explosion/piece_explosion/exploser_ur210_1.jpg


Helemaal correct, dat was niet al te moeilijk.


----------



## Shaguar

Dat zijn echt unieke kunstwerkjes inderdaad! Compleet eigen concepten. Heel mooi gemaakt.

Kan het wel waarderen, kan het alleen alleen niet betalen, hahaha.


----------



## Shaguar

Ik zal ook m'n duit in het zakje doen met een raad plaat:


----------



## Martin_B

Hmm, ik ken die bezel, maar waarvan ook al weer :think:


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Shaguar said:


> Ik zal ook m'n duit in het zakje doen met een raad plaat:


Is dit de Tissot T-Race MotoGP?


----------



## Shaguar

R.P.J. Jansen said:


> Is dit de Tissot T-Race MotoGP?


Klopt helemaal, gefeliciteerd, ik had verwacht dat hij moeilijker te raden zou zijn. Je ziet ze bijna nooit.

Die lunette daarentegen is inderdaad best onderscheidend 

De watchwinder (helm) die je erbij krijgt is trouwens echt een gave gadget, heel leuk. Al gebruik ik 'm eigenlijk nooit omdat ik deze net iets te rumoerig vind.

http://www.areatrend.com/thumbs/t0114141720200-500-500.jpg


----------



## Shaguar

Ik heb 'm overigens bij aanschaf op een originele T-Race MotoGP stalen band laten zetten:


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Mooie Tissot Shaguar, goede keus met de band.

Dan is het zeker mijn beurt weer.

Dit spelletje speel ik al een tijdje op mijn facebook pagina dus ik ga er gewoon weer eentje recyclen.









Have fun.


----------



## Shaguar

R.P.J. Jansen said:


> Mooie Tissot Shaguar, goede keus met de band.
> 
> Dan is het zeker mijn beurt weer.
> 
> Dit spelletje speel ik al een tijdje op mijn facebook pagina dus ik ga er gewoon weer eentje recyclen.
> 
> View attachment 1638164
> 
> 
> Have fun.


Leuk spel dit!

Mijn poging:

Linksboven: Ulysse Nardin Freak
Rechtsboven: Jaquet Droz Grand Second Quantieme
Linksonder: Doxa Sub
Rechtsonder: Rolex Sky Dweller

Zit ik in de richting?


----------



## Shaguar

Woeps, linksonder is toch eerder een Seiko Orange Monster SRP309...

Die kleur oranje zette me volledig op het verkeerde been. Later keek ik beter naar de indexen, die haaientanden moeten haast wel van een Monster zijn  

Gr,
Shaguar


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Shaguar said:


> Woeps, linksonder is toch eerder een Seiko Orange Monster SRP309...
> 
> Die kleur oranje zette me volledig op het verkeerde been. Later keek ik beter naar de indexen, die haaientanden moeten haast wel van een Monster zijn
> 
> Gr,
> Shaguar











Inderdaad de populaire oranje Monster en de rest is inderdaad ook correct.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Ken je deze?


----------



## Shaguar

Inca Bloc said:


> Ken je deze?
> View attachment 1638545


Zo zeg, de achterzijde, pfoe, ik heb werkelijk geen idee. Heel lastig


----------



## Inca Bloc

Shaguar said:


> Zo zeg, de achterzijde, pfoe, ik heb werkelijk geen idee. Heel lastig


Dit is het B1609ZR 27-stenen kaliber van Bejing Watch ;-)


----------



## Shaguar

Inca Bloc said:


> Dit is het B1609ZR 27-stenen kaliber van Bejing Watch ;-)


Daar was ik ook nooit opgekomen, hahaha.

Ik dacht wel aan iets oosters moet ik eerlijk zeggen.


----------



## Inca Bloc




----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Inca Bloc said:


> Ken je deze?
> View attachment 1638545


Die had ik toch ook niet geraden hoor.


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Ik zal er nog eens eentje recyclen van m'n pagina.
Van welk horloge is dit de zijkant.

Have fun.


----------



## Martin_B

Hij doet me denken aan deze, maar dassum niet


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Ik zal vanavond wel een hint geven.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Hij doet me denken aan deze, maar dassum niet


Philippe Tournaire architecture watch ;-)


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Denk aan een sport met paarden en je hebt de naam van het model.
het merk begint met een P.


----------



## GeneH

R.P.J. Jansen said:


> Denk aan een sport met paarden en je hebt de naam van het model.
> het merk begint met een P.


Piaget?


----------



## Shaguar

Piaget Polo inderdaad, had ik echt niet geraden, kende 'm echt niet.


----------



## MarcoUnkel




----------



## Martin_B

Ik zou zeggen, breitling navitimer. Zoiets, maar dan in een andere kleur ;-)


----------



## MarcoUnkel

Juist!


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Shaguar said:


> Piaget Polo inderdaad, had ik echt niet geraden, kende 'm echt niet.


Sorry voor deze late reactie maar ben een paar dagen weggeweest.

Het was inderdaad de Piaget Polo, Schitterende klok voor de luxe verzamelaar met centen.

Hier is de New York versie.


----------



## Bidle

Gelukkig dat smaken verschillen,... vind het echt een verschrikkelijk lelijk horloge; een druk glimmend ding uit de jaren 80.


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Bidle said:


> Gelukkig dat smaken verschillen,... vind het echt een verschrikkelijk lelijk horloge; een druk glimmend ding uit de jaren 80.


Inderdaad ieder z'n ding.
Ik vind het wel een knap stukje vakmanschap zowel in design, afwerking en inovatie en daar heb ik wel respect voor.

Zelfde model maar straalt misschien meer rust uit (blijft uiteraard bling bling)


----------

